# Clomid & Tamoxifen Girls Part 11



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

New Home Girls   Happy Chatting   and       to all  

Cat x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Woo Hoooooo bagged the first post  

thanks cat   lol x


----------



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

ah why u so so tk hunny i am still here for ya hun xxx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

just been feeling a bit depressed n ben put on ad's   x bless ya Harm... its the other way round! 

how ru doing babe?! x


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi All

been a busy day on here I see just took me forever to read threads so will keep it short!

Bubs my hair is greasy too also you are like fertility friends chef with your daily menus lol love beef stew yum  

TK   & glad you got ur chin up pod  

cat,fo,Tracey,minxy and everyone else Hi and hopeyou had good day.

Been working on my charting so hopefully will be here when I post.....if not soon maybe grr! Still waiting on those bloods but cd31 now so just want things one way or the other xx

popped over to beds belles as thought they might think I deserted them since being here, they got special news Fluffs if anyone knows her bless xx

good luck with all tx and I will be around.
lou xx


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

Harmony

We have not met and dont know what to say but hope you gain some strength from your friends here, Maybe we will catch up at a later date xxx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

hello

well done tk for getting first post.

so what can we talk about that will cheer me up, don't now why i feel down, seem to have lost my smile today.

 hi Harm time is the only thing that will ease your pain, take care  

bum now on new page can't read others post to reply to them

much love to all

Fo


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

just found this and wanted to share it with you all 
woke up without my smile today, lets hope tmw i have it back

When things go wrong as they sometimes will,
When the road you're trudging seems all up hill,
When the funds are low and the debts are high
And you want to smile but you have to sigh,
When care is pressing you down a bit,
Rest, if you must, but don't you quit.
Life is queer with its twists and turns,
As every one of us sometimes learns
And many a failure turns about,
When he might have won had he stuck it out.
Don't give up though the pace seems slow,
You may suceed with another blow.
Success is failure turned inside out,
The silver tint of the cloud of doubt,
And you never can tell how close you are,
It may be near when it seems so far.
So stick to the fight when you're hardest hit,
It's when things seem worst
You must not quit.

FO x

Author Unknown 
I have searched - for poss copywrite purposes


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

hey FO that poem is very inspirational  you'll have your smile back tomorrow i am sure  

dunno whats going on with my body, very very tired and felt faint when i got home from work   had another sharp stabbing pain on my left, and need a wee all the time lol  af tpe pulling pains come and go  

i ordered 20 cheapo pg tests from ebay today, i can't afford to keep paying out for pg tests so when the time is right from my chart i will do it then ;-)

Bubsxx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

B glad you like it,

I feel just the same as you and now i can't speak proper keep mixing up my word
Arhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i'm going maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaD

not buying any pg tests this time as last month kept getting up in the night and doing them
drove myself bonkers

Off to bedfordshire in a min

fo


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

woo creepy I got that poem on a plaque on my landing fo....gets me out of bed in the morning!! I think that I spent so much time analysing my body before tx that Im quite chilled now but dunno if it will last.

Have any of you guys ever met each other?


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Dill how spooky is that  

Not met anyone from the clomid page but met up with 6 girls from bristol last month.
really helped and all had diff stories to tell.

fo


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

I know IM being needy again lol but how the hell do I get my chart from there to here....its all set but cant get it on here to share!


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

The beds belles all seem to know each other I think. Nice to put names to faces but guess the things you share here are in a way easier because ppl not met if you get what I mean.


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

hey dilly, ihaven't met any of the girls even though i feeli know them 

i'm of to bed too in a sec, we must have clomid brain FO, i was stuttering today, even slapped my self lol 

looking forward to snuggling up  reading dexter at the moment, since i have moved out i have turned into an old lady lol DP with an arrow word and me with sudoku lol

well ladies i will speak to you in the morning

night night 

bubsxx


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

night bubs sleep well, wash your hair lol. I thought it was cos I changed shampoo but maybe not x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

B thanks for making me smile,  

Night night all

sleep well

fo


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

i'm gonna wash it in the morning lol it gets greasy overnight and i sleep with it up, damn pills lol

here is the words of TK on how to load your chart

Ok heres what u gotta do.. 
go to the other FF site and at the top of ur chart u should see ''Tickers'' once u clicked that, u should see ''Customize Your Charting Ticker'' once u clicked that pick the ticker u want and click ''Next''  till u see ''Done! Your Ticker URL is:'' then copy the bbCode and paste it where ur other one is on here 

hope it helps if not leave a message and i will see where your going wrong tomorrow 

Glad i made you smile FO i hope to see the same smiley face in the morning ;-)

night night


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

Good morning ladies 

how is everybody?  i dunno what to think with my chart, i woke up at 4.30 but fell back to sleep and tested at 6.30, i think my temp would have been higher this as after i took my temp i took it again and it was lower that the first reading by 0.2 lol    arrrrrggggghhhh      driving myself mad lol


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

morning B hope you slept better than me, had some really hot moments in the night 

my first day of dropping my hours, feels strange not rushing around, 
off to walk the dogs in a bit,

Fo


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

i never normally wake up in the night and this weekend has been full of it :-(  
i am sat at my desk doing nothing but eating a packet of chocolate raisens lol yummy 

you off to work at 1?  

bubs


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Oooooo i love choc raisens

I can buy them loose from our local shop, 

yep open at 1 now, hair cut at 3.45 so friend looking after shop for me.
can't wait to get it cut shorter , its down to my shoulders and when i get hot it sticks to me.
back to cut same in my pic.

fo


----------



## TracyK (Dec 18, 2007)

Fire Opal said:


> just found this and wanted to share it with you all
> woke up without my smile today, lets hope tmw i have it back
> 
> When things go wrong as they sometimes will,
> ...


I have that poem on my notice board hun 

I'm hiding in bed today with the lappy - face pain has flared up and just feel rubbish so rang in sick


----------



## Nicola-Kate (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Just a quicky will nip in for a natter later. Sorry not been around i dont think my month of clomid last month has helped me one bit. Over the wkend i been very very poorly sick. To behonset ile be glad when its all over with theese drugs.
Catch you all laterz.


----------



## TracyK (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm more of a choc peanuts kindof girl - maybe that should be my incenive to get up so can buy some!


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

T hope ya feeling better soon  
poem mad me want to cry, going to print it off to.

oo yuk choc and nuts, hate that 

NK same as you been really poorly the past few days, its such a mean drug as making you feel like you could be pg  

fo


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Morning All,
How much am I loving not taking clomid 

You sound like you're falling apart FO!  Maybe you should consider a break next month, or at least call the clinic and check that you are supposed to be feeling this bad?

Hiya Bubs,
I'd ignore this mornings reading....only 2 hrs sleep.

Mornign TK  
Having a lie in are we? Hope you are chilling out and making the most of  being signed-off.  Go out for some long walks in the countryside, that always chills me out.

PoD


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Good morning girlies, 

sorry I could not join the chat last night but I was busy at aquatone.... 

Hey Pod,I would love not to take clomid,I bet you feel a bit more alive this month?

Hiy Fo,How you doing,poor thing?

Hey Bubs and TK... 

No sign of my AF ,Think it's day 32 for me today,I spoke to my docters this morning as my clinic are not much help regarding my 21 bloods,I said to the docters,How can they be right as my cycle is between 31 and 56 days,and they said yes I am right you can ovulate up to day 30?? so should I do a HPT? What you think girls?


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

hey Pod thanks for that i had the same thing friday night except i was awake every 2 hrs :-(    this clomid is playing havoc with my sleep, but only since the 2ww ..... :-s

when will you be due to test PoD? 

i think we should all give your test dates so we can tick each one off in successsion


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey bubs and Pod,

I get rough nights on clomid and wake early sometimes or a lot through the night but other nights sleep well...horrible meds


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Morning all 

Hay Bubs hope ur alright hun, good idea about the tester's list... so whos first?! x

Tracey ~ sorry to hear about the face pain, what did u do?! Im with ya on the choc peanuts Mmmmm   

NK ~ hope ur feeling better soon  

FO me good chum glad u've cut ur hours n are gettin ya hair done, hope fel better after   hows the doggies ear now?! x

Rees ~ Yes i would test but im not sure when, hopefully PoDsY will be able to advise! Good luck!!!

Morning PoDsY 
Nope not enjoying the time off, driving me even more   but decided that we're gonna get a new kitchen n re decorate  

Went to Sainsbury's y'day n had a blooming panic attack, had to call my dp to come n get me  

ok got a lil temp question.... i woke up at 6.30 and my temp was 36.0 but went back to bed (bad night, neighbours decided to   and make a noise at some stupid hour ) anyway woke up again and 10.30 ( ) and mt temp was 36.3... so which one do i go with?! x

Luv TK x

P.S Harm sorry about last night hun, dp wanted to play online pool   x hope ur alright x


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hiya TK,

Not sure about your temp hun,but I would go for the 6.30 maybe if you had 3 consistant hours sleep? 

Think I will test,but hard to no when,anyone testing soon?


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi ya peeps

back from a nice slow walk with dogs,  

I'm going to have a month off clomid next month as so fed up with feeling so crap.
Been Feeling a little sick for the past few days, v bloated today look about 4 mths gone  

B i'm going by my af due date which is about day 29 ish so if i did do a test it would be about the 22nd next wednesday  

Well i'm going to be v good and not take my pc to work with me, so i get on with some jobs i really need to get done, so will come back after 6 to see whats been going on

much love to all  
I would be lost without you all

FO


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

HI ya TK old chum

soz didn't see ya post, 
hope ya ok panic attacks can be really sh*t  

meant to add that at the start my AD (smarties) made me have little twitchs, like my leg would just jump or my hand so nothing to worry about if that happens.

right off to have a shower, sweaty smelly girl 

fo


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey YK,Forgot to say sorry to hear about your panic attack   that cant of been nice


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

yes it is shyt and embarssing  told dp that im not going out without him for the next couple of days 

Well make sure u do come back on after work, if u dont...  lol x

Thats what i was thinking Rees.
Im not sure about how to work out ur test day hun, they say u should wait till af is late but i can imagine how hard that must be. Hopefully PoDsY will be able to help a bit more 

Did anyone read that about jolie buying her 6yo a knife?! 

*Just need to add that the opinions expressed on this thread are personal opinions and not ff opinions 
sorry boring i know but just have to say it* 

See Cat, quick leaner


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

you take it easy TK my sweet

i'll defo be back when i get home to see if ya all still bonkers  

toodle pip

foh


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

lol at ''still being bonkers'' yep im sure i will be  

Take Care hun n have a gd day x


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

TK,

Sounds like a few girlies are pourly on clomid this month eh,horried clomid  

I feel ok at the mo(touch wood)although when I take my Met at night it makes me feel sicky and go off my dinner some nights 

Yes it is so frustrating not knowing if I am late or late AF every month.I might get one today..to do tonight! I bet it's BFN though as usuall..  

One of my freinds has PCOS worse than me she missed a period for months on end and after 3 months she got concerned as felt like she had the flu went to the docters and she was 3 1/2 months pregnant!!!   We had been very drunk that week during the weeknd too!!! 

I get so jealous of my sister as she only done 1 round of clomid 50mg and fell pregnant straight away,my neice is now almost 1 year old..so sweet though but just not fair is it!!?


----------



## sweetums (Jul 16, 2008)

Afternoon ladies.. I won't ask how everyoine is, cos don't think I'll like the reply!  

TK - I went through a phase of having panic attacks - they are horrible  

So... testing... huh?  well, think I'm gonna bite the bullet on Thursday (my cycle normally 28 days)... anyone care to join me?... 

Was really pleasently surprised to see temp still up this morning.  I've also been really suffering with night sweats the last few nights.  No other symptons - of either pg or af!

Tums x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well sending loads of  ur way hun n lets hope u start us of with the BFP's  

Wow i bet ur friend was over the moon   nice surprise.

My sister is the same, she has really bad pcos along with a list of other things, she was told she would never have kids naturally... she now has a 3yo girl and a 19 mth old boy. We dont talk but last i heard she was planning a third   I know i should be pleased for them but considering she had problems herself she is really insensitive 

Hay Tums how r u doing hun?! r u testing this thursday?! x


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

hey TK,  my test date is around the 25th  
so , so far with Have :

Sweetums - 16th Oct
FireOpal - 22nd oct
Me - 25th oct

this clomid is killing my nips, damn stuff lol


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Bubs last month i had sore nips from 2dpo right up the that funny 'bleed' (sorry tmi)

well if i go by when af is due then its the 23rd but if i go 14dpo its the 21st..

which one are we going with OTD or 14dpo?! x


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Clomid gives me sensitive nips....Cant let DH touch them  lol....

Pod,when do you think I should test please see earlier email.?


----------



## sweetums (Jul 16, 2008)

bubkin said:


> hey TK, my test date is around the 25th
> so , so far with Have :
> 
> Sweetums - 16th Oct
> ...


...and Rees1978 15th?

I had really bad nips around ovulation, but ok now. I did have a bit   last night for no reason... poor DH lol

I'm so excited for all our tests....        for some BFPs


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey sweetums,

Shall I test on 15th? really dont know as mixed up cycles,I could do I suppose


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

So am i Tums, surely _atleast_ one of us has to get a BFP    how long has it been since the last one in here  x

Rees when are ur cycles?! x


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hello 

Day 31 today and last cycle was 56 

Praying for some BFP's


----------



## sweetums (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey Rees

Sorry Hun - I didn't mean I think you should test - I'm still quite new to this, so I'm probably not best to advise - I just said 15th as you'd said you might test.  With such variations in your cycles, you could bankrupt yourself buying tests!

TK - there hasn't been a BFP as long as I've been coming in here.....


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hmmm.... Rees how is ur temp looking?! 

Tums i think the last BFP was about 2 months ago so we are overdue


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

My temp seems to be normal at the moment? Mmm maybe take temp in the morning and see what happens...


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi girlies,

I have just had a big cry over the phone with DH 

Just spoke to clinic cant have any more blood tests later in cycle and she said if 150mg clomid dont work then thats all they can do,feel very upset..how can I get pregnant ever if dont have any money for IUI or IVF..


----------



## sweetums (Jul 16, 2008)

Aww Rees hunny.... I'm so sorry to hear that.     But there's every chance 150mg could work.

It might be worth trying to get hold of your local PCT to check fertility guidelines - I thought most people were entitled to 1 round of IVF?


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

aww Rees im sooo sorry to hear that hun   why are they saying u can get help on the NHS?! x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

4 Pages already !! My word you lot can     have not had a good read through as at work (on lunch) but will try and catch up with you tonight .. Hope you are all keeping sane on the Crazy Clomid drugs  

                     to you all  

Cat x


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

TK i would say what ever date you are comfortable with


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

hi Cat, how r u today?! 

yes we are pretty good at building up the pages rather quickly as u will see   x

Hay Bubs ~ wondered where u got 2... well i'll make sure i buy a pack of 2 (or maybe 2 packs of 2  ) then i can test on 14dpo & around the time that af is due     x


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

i have brought those cheapy ones lol 20 of them so i can pee on one a day if i please lol


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hiya sweetums,

What is local PCT mean? the docter did not mention I could get 1 free IVF?

But she said you must think positive that your this months 100mg has worked or that the 150mg will work next month,but as I am feeling upset how can I feel


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well sending loads of  ur way bubs, really hope this is ur month 

Rees ur PCT (Primary Care Trust) is the one who decides who gets help with assisted conception (i think) if ur dp/dh has children from a previous relationship then u would proberly have to appeal (as we might have to do as dp has children) but i would write to them (u can find the address for ur PCT online) and see what their critera is as u may well be eligable for NHS funded tx but havent bee told by ur cons for some reason so please dont give up hope yet hun 

TK x

Rees here's a link where u can get the address for ur PCT... http://www.nhs.uk/servicedirectories/Pages/PrimaryCareTrustListing.aspx

/links


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Dilly99 said:


> The beds belles all seem to know each other I think. Nice to put names to faces but guess the things you share here are in a way easier because ppl not met if you get what I mean.


I'm one  We meet up about once a mth. There are the local threads for all counties, but not everyone wants to meet up. Sometimes its just easy to chat about your local hosp etc


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

http://www.parliament.uk/deposits/depositedpapers/2008/DEP2008-2210.pdf

this will be of help rees

/links


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

well from reading that i won't be entitled till IVF until i am 25 which is bad in some ways but good in others as alot of places it is over 36 :-(  its funny how they give 3 tries to familties in liverpool where there is child poverty and over population but down in sunny kent only give us one. a holes!


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks bubs for that,it says that if offerd I could get one free shot,so I think the best bet is for me to write to them,maybe get a letter together over the weekend but see my docter first on Tuesday.

Could do with a glass of wine to be honest...


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

as pod said a little of what you fancy won't hurt you


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes I know what you mean its stupis,I am just worried because I am 30 will I ever get pregnant!!

I need to start having some     like the nurse said,but sometimes easier said than done eh!!


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Very true bubs,,,I might have a sneeky one!

Need to keep BMI under 30 aswell I was 24 but the rubbish clomid does not help!!


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

lol you have no worry's i have a bmi of 36!!  need to get on the exercise bike lol


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Bubs if need be why not agrue the case with them about the age thing... on the one hand they are giving u tx like clomid  but on the other there saying that u need to be 25 for assisted conception 
 so why start u in any tx   

Rees i know its easier to be told to think positive but u must try as all the negative thoughts wont help x if u fancy a glass of wine...have one   x 

sending loads of                          ur way!!!

P.S i didnt even know that if u had a high BMI then u wouldnt get clomid?!.... wondered why they weighed me


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

some doctors don't like you to be fat, lol 

to be honest they say you can have a baby at 16, so who are they to pick and choose who can have treatment and who can't? me and my partner both have stable jobs and can give a baby a loving home, its almost like saying ner ner you can't have it!  its pathetic and i hate our stupid systems, everyone should be entitled to the same thing.

sorry to rant.


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks TK,

DH picking me up from work got to pop to sainsburys to get sausage and mash for dinner...yummy!! and I think I will get one of those little bottles of wine. 

Thanks for the   vibes...

I agree with TK Bubs they should consider all ages really ....

I must think POSTIVE!!!


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

you girls are gonna think i am even more weird now, i have just brought a speculum so my dp can monitor my cervix   was cheap and saves all this sticking your finger in willynilly lol although i know it is currently low and closed. i also read that it will go blue when pregnant, although i can't remember where i read it ... hmmm


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hiya bub,

I read somewhere that it goes blue when pregnant,I dont know how to test position of cervix though..Mmmm


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

What goes blue?! lol


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

A pregnant cervix


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

lol its due to increased blood flow  some times it can appear purple


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

ooh rrr so the cervix goes blue n the lips can go purple... very colourful


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Ohhh colorful lips...   How do you check for that then look in mirror at it?


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Rees x


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

what the lips or the cervix? lol 
its worth checking apparently the cervix changes colour after implantation


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Either that or get DH to check if its multi colourd!!


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

As much as dp loves me etc i dont think he'd like doing that (checking my cervix)... u girlies have already scared him with the word...''Mucas''


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

lol same as my Dp but i will make him as it is a good secondary sign to the temp charting as mine is driving me crazy lol


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol...

Well at least I have had a little giggle today  

Are we all checking our cervix's tonight now!


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey girlies I'm leaving work shortly,but may log on tonight,feel low today,need anouther cry  

Its so great to have you girls to chat too,dont know what I would do if I didnt have FF

X


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello you fruit loops

I leave you for one afternoon and the tone goes right down, 

B I think getting dh to look at ya cervix is above and beyond the call of duty.
As for the colour I would rather not know if it goes blue  

Well feel a bit better with my hair cut, my hairdresser said that my hair has defo changed  
And my face looked fat in the mirror 
Glad the hair had gone so when i get hot it won't stick to me, 

so here's about then ?
I have pain in both sides, like ov pain, like a stitch

fo


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Evening girls ..   Glad to hear you have been getting aquainted with your bits   

With regard to taking time out whilst on clomid..I did that a few times as sometimes it all got a bit too much and it was nice to have a cycle not thinking about every little side effect etc so I say if its really getting to you then go for it   you will come back for the next cycle all the stronger emotionally to deal with it all  

Cat x


----------



## sweetums (Jul 16, 2008)

Evening FO... I've just been catching up on afternoon posts... what are they like!?  I can just imagine my DH's face if I asked him to check my cervix colour.  Errr... once I'd explained what a cervix is...

Funny you say that... I've got a stitch type pain, but just on one side    I'm not gonna be able to sleep tonight for anticipation of my temp tomorrow   Well... assuming I wasn't already awake with sweats!


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello All,
Crikey, I had no idea about the rainbow colours! You really do learn something every day    Good luck with the speculum Bubs - you must be a glutten for punishment, as if the smear test isn't bad enough  

 Rees, you are doing so well, please keep positive. 150mg could do the trick and apparently clomid can have a cummulative effect.  Plus the fact that you may have ov'd - what did your chart look like, did you see a shift in temp at all?

I agree with Cat, the last time I took a break, I felt really positive going back to the clomid and this time, I feel good too.  I think the symtoms are cumulative too.

I'm hoping we'll get a run of   's next week then!  I'm not due until Nov 2nd-ish, not even ov'd yet.....N-K, are we cycle buddies? I'm CD 14 today (which is easy to remember, as CD1 was the 1st October - LOL)

FO, was it you that recommended 'A Child Against All Odds' - Prof Robert Winston?  I'm finding it really interesting, thanks.  I found it in the library.

Finding it hard to write when I'm at work, so sorry if I'm missing any questions aimed at me...perhaps it's best to PM me....I am reading though (and laughing   )

PoD


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Girls Get ready for the big one!!

Yo Bubs, Good idea about the testers list but I'm soo confused at the mo....more about that later. The whole cervix thing worries me a little. This is not fact advice but I dont think sticking a speculum in daily is a good idea for a few reasons, 1 the risk of damaging your cervix and causing scar tissue, 2 increasing your risk of infection up there, 3 all that stretching may not be a good idea ouuuch specially if you bfp and are in early pregnancy the stimulation may cause probs. These are just my thoughts with a little knowledge of gynae but by no means medical info so maybe u should consult your cons xxxx I feel over opinionated now   xxx

Tracey  Hope the face pain is a quick blip, ? choc peanuts Mmmmm  but raisins for sicko's!! 

NK  hope ur feel better soon  

FO happy hair! think maybe your body will appreciate the break off clomid. I admire your coping with the s**t you are experiencing you are strong xx

Pods I'm sure the time off is a bummer but again hope your body appreciates it and think retail kitchen shopping....I'd love that!!


TK sorry about your pamic episode honey try not to dwell on it and many people going through what you are would lose the plot so chin up and great your DH is there for you xx

Hi Cat, I am impressed with the speed these girls chat at too, great reading and gives me less time to write essays lol. Hope you are well xx

Hi Shellebelle, Nice to see you here too, I do still pop into beds just found the girls here and kinds got addicted to there chit chat xx

so as u know my day 21's were 0.7. Day 28 results in and .... 0. bloody 3   I'm gutted.

I am on day 32 my cycle normally anything from 28 to 52 days. mild symptoms of af last couple of days but been advised by cons to start provera on day 35 rather than wait. If this workss should get bleed and then start 100mg clomid.

my confusion and questions?!!

if my af was naturally going to be 43 days one would assume i would ovulate around day 30 (i kno this not always case) therefore I would not know if I have so if bfn on day 35 I will start provera?? Does clomid make you ovulate within a time period eg within 30 days or am I risking bringing on a new cycle when it might have happened or might still happen naturally?? Doing my head in and obviously I want to get on with round 2 soon!!

Trying to get my tickers on   thanks for info bubs/pod I will try again xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

only me lol! it has been quite in here hasnt it?!

I agree with Cat & PoDsY about the break, i feel better for not having the sweats lol x

Glad u feel better after the hair cut FO 

I couldn't even imagine my dp's face if i asked me ''to have a look at my cervix'' i know what he'd be telling me but his face would be a picture 

Tums i with ya on the temp, it has been slowly rising, looking like steps so just hopes it goes up again tomorrow 

Evening PoDsY  how r u doing hun?!

I kinda confused myself with my temp this morning so I'll just copy and paste 

ok got a lil temp question.... i woke up at 6.30 and my temp was 36.0 but went back to bed (bad night, neighbours decided to have some rather noisy  at some stupid hour ) anyway woke up again at 10.30 -\) and my temp was 36.3... so which one do i go with?! x

 hello Dilly, how r u hun?! When on clomid u usually ovulate 5-10 days *after* taking ur last pill. I have noticed that i ovulate 8 days after my last pill but everyone is different  good luck hun and i really hope that u do get to start the clomid soon if the bfp doesn't get there before 

Luv TK x


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

sorry Rees was saving you to last and forgot. I think you need to get the support of your consult. If you do not meet all requirments for pct maybe they will support you to be excluded from some for example my consultant has said the we do not meet the activley ttc for 3 years criteria however with our investigation results she thinks this will be overlooked. so its individual to you and even if they cannot offer you further physical treatment they have a duty of care to you as a patient to help support your next step of treatment so pls dont give up xx


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

cheers TK as I thought think its safe to say its not going to happen as I took my last clomid on 18th sept. Dont think I really need to test as 0.3 progesterone on Thursday tells me bfn? would not sustain a preganancy with 0.3 but anyway guess I will test as I do practically every month even when ttc naturally xx


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

if u get that lol!! what I am saying is 35 days without ovulating is pretty cetain its not happening that cycle xx


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello Dilly,
 sorry for the blood result sweety... 

I'm pretty certain that a 40+ day cycle is an anovulatory one and that that is the point when the lining is so heavy it falls away.  It is not a real menses i.e it is not a chemical/hormonal response, so it could be that, like me, you ovulate 'spontaneously and sporadically'!  ....can't help it, that term makes me laugh every time! 

I ovulated as late as CD28 in the (clomid free) cycle that I had my lap, so CD30 is feasible.  With clomid, it is said that you ov 5-9 days after taking the last tablet, so maybe this is why the con says you may as well get on with the next cycle, as with CD21 and CD28 bloods, it's not looking likely and holding off to CD35 gives AF a chance to come naturally.

Hope this helps.?

Bubs,  I have to agree with Dilly and say that the idea of increasing your chances of infections worried me about the whole speculum idea.  Make sure it is really clean...in hospitals they clean them with heat and pressure in an autoclave (u probably already know that seeing as you make medical equipment!), also, how will DH know when to stop cranking it open etc.   
Also, have you thought how dark it will be in there, will he even see a colour with a torch  

PoD


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

OI TK hows you ?

I'm sat here with sharp stitch pain in both ov

 just took my bra off as it felt tight and dh said they are huge and my nips look darker  

fo


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hay FO  Ooooh darker nips is a good sign  x

LOL PoDsY! Bubs make sure he knows when 2 stop.. might be really embarrassing having to explain to some doc why u need stitches  x

*Out of the blue question coming up* 
Do any of u smoke or drink a lot of caffeine?!


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

FO,
Are you saying you are topless writing to us.....? Kinky  

TK,
I would record the 6:30 temperature and re-calc for your normal wake up time i.e. if normal time is 8:30am, then record 36.2.

PoD


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

hello, I hope no-one minds me posting on this thread, you just all seem so knowledgeable!  I am on my 12th cycle of Clomid and my last.  Last cycle I definitely ov'd but my temps did not really dip.  I got my af, and as I had one day of heavy dark red blood(sorry if TMI) I started to take Clomid for my last cycle. I am now day 15 and my temps have stayed the same more or less as the end of my last cycle.  Is this normal?  They are high temps for me too, around 36.80!  Has anyone else experienced this?  I really need some advice.  I am also quite constipated (again, sorry if TMI) which is unusual for me, I am usually "loose" due to the Metformin.
Hope someone can help,
Chris xxx


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi,
Never smoked and drink a lot of tea, but have cut back to 2 a day and now drink 'pink tea' (balckcurrant, vanilla & ginseng - ginseng is supposed to keep you awake, so makes a good substitute for caffine)
PoD


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

no you dirty girl

He wanted to have a look once i unleased them. Men  

fo


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Chris,
Do a hpt!  If your temp has stayed elevated for this long then there is every possibility that you are pg, in fact, if your temp is high for 18 consecutive days, there is a great chance.  It is important that if you suspect you could be pg that you see someone if you have taken clomid.  Both of my sisters were convinced they were having periods when they were in fact pg, so some bleeding doesn't necessarily mean that it's all over.

Let us know how you get on  
poD

p.S Pregnancy also slow digestion, leading to consipation


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

is my ticker here grrr


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

lol FO naughty naughty  

Hi Mizzlnik, have u done a pregnancy test?! x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

No ticker yet Dilly...keep trying


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

I don't smoke, i smoulder  

only drink now once af comes knockin.

fo


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

No I didn't.  Been too afraid to!  Also DH is away and I would want him to be here if I were going to do one!  I need the hug afterwards when I see the BFN!   Am I mad?  Do you really think I might be?

Chris xx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Mizz i think u really should do a hpt before anything else   and no ur not mad wanting ur dh with u hun  

good luck for when u do test anyway! x


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

oooo dear I changed my setting to see last post first and got lost for ages dolt .... still makes me laugh thanks cat.

Now I paste my ticker into wall tickers or profile tickers in profile forum and its not here xx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

well tk and all

I'm off to lay in bed as need to stretch out.

night night you crazy cats
sleep well, ha   like thats going to happen

much love

Fo


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

night fo..... ticker


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

On Clomid I have a 30-33 day cycle so in around 15-18 days time.  End of the month, I guess!  I don't have any HPT's with me now cos I use them all at once when I have them in!  Will buy some on the w/end and test when DH back.  Thanks for all your advice!  You're all brill!
Chris xx


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Chris,
Yes, I do think you might be (unless you have had a fever for the last 29 days with a high temp!  ) and I can totally understand that you want to wait for DH.  Good luck with testing and PLEASE come back and let us know, we are desperate for good news.
PoD


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

I am ticked off with this ticker


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

this is my url right?

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/2352e9/ttc.png


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

think i done it woowoo check it out!!


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

or not...not laughing anymore either


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

is it there...its kinds there? should i see it like u do?


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

PoD, 
Thanks, I'm getting a bit scared now!  DOn't want to build my hopes up too much- too used to having bad results.     let it be true! I will definitely come back on the w/end and let u know the results.  I come on this thread for positives as it is!
Chris xx


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Dilly,
there is a link, but I can't get it to work....

Chris,
Don't be scared, I didn't mean to upset you, or get your hopes up.  I will have everything crossed, although not my legs as I'm due to ov any day now  

poD


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Good luck for the weekend Mizz   

lol Dilly no u gotta use the *bbCode* hun x


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

my last ticking attempt then I am ticking off


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

what bb code


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

on the C&I channel... this woman heard voices to drown her kids...all 5 of them   

they are saying its some kind of ''unwanted child syndrome'' but the woman lied about how they died


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Dilly on the page where urgetting that code for ur ticker, does it looks something like this....

_*Ticker Factory 
NEW: Add your tickers to your ********.com profile (scroll down).

Done! Your Ticker URL is:*_

if so u should see ur ticker and under that see...

_*Cut and paste code for most boards and web pages:

bbCode:
(Fertility Friend's Circles, phpBB, Invision Power Board, vBulletin...)*_

the code in that box is the one u need to use x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

TK,
That's horrible...didn't you watch that a while ago?  I think I remember someone mentioning it.
Oh btw, I didn't hear the thing about Jolie's kid getting a knife, but I'm sure it's probably a) blown out of proportion or b)not true

Ahhhh Dilly, now you know why I don't have one!  I wouldn't know where to start!
PoD


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

tick tok tick tok......


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

yeah i watched something similar but this is another one... its crazy!


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Dilly the ticker code ur using is like this... http://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/21f50a/ttc.png

but u need them one that starts like this....

_*url=http://www.........*_

Lets hope that helps x

P.S they are mine so dont nick em lol


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Uh Oh...Dilly's losing it....


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

tick tok


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

is this it


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

lol it comes out funny once its posted i have the url thing but where do i paste it on my profile


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

i will do it


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Click on ur Profile on here.. 
on the left click Forum Profile Information and then paste the code in ur Signature box x


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

i have tk i have xx


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

Dilly jst got ur PM, pm me ur details for the other FF site and i'll do it for ya if u want x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

I clicked on it and it worked, but you only have 2 temp, is this right?
PoD


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

2 temps is right ye I'm new pods remember lol
ok tk will do ta love xx


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

ermmmm....Dilly, have you completely lost it?  Are you ok hun?  Now you are talking to yourself....


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

AVE BEEN TICKING FOR THE LAST HOUR AND A HALF YE I HAVE LOST WHAT I HAD LEFT. THEY WILL HAVE FUN READING THIS S**T IN THE MORNING. I BETTER TICK OFF BEFORE I GET SHOT LOL XX


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

WOOHOO I TICK SEE GIRLS ALL GOOD THINGS DO COME TO THOSE WHO WAIT XXX

THANKS TK UR A STAR XX


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

no problem Dilly lol x


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

THAT WILL DO FOR ME NIGHT ALL XX


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

its ok girls, the speculum won't be cranked open lol no stiches will be needed lol

Dilly it won't get that close to my cervix it will be merely opening the vaginal opening, like your partner does with his fingers or penis. it most certainly won't be touching my cervix.

i find it hard to monitor with my finger and i am worried about scratching it and causing an infection.  i am sure everything will be fine i have great faith in my dp, don't forget if any of us have to go through ivf most the time its the dp's who administer the injections, if i feel uncomfortable with it when i try then i won't bother anymore.  lol

so PoD if i have had a bad night and i wake up, after 3 or more hours even tough i haven't got out of bed and am going back to sleep i need to take my temp then rather than wait till i wake from going back to sleep?

its ok ladies i won't mention the spec any more lol


----------



## VicG (Aug 18, 2008)

OMG - how busy have you all been - haven't been on for about a week and still have 10 pages of poasts to read to catch up - but just thought I would say hi again!

Have now officially stated the clopmid - have had my 5 days - today is CD 7.  No weird symptoms yet.  I seem thirstier than normal - I have cut down to just 2 cups of tea a day and am trying to drink lots of water and peppermint tea.  I think I am a bit more emotional - crimewatch made me cry last night!

But other than that so fat so goo.  Love to all - am going to go and try  and catch up and the gazillion posts before I retire to bed

X


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

lol Bubs lets hope u dont need stitches  

I cant check my cervix (or should i say wont lol) n i wouldnt know where to start  

ive often thought that about waking up but not getting out of bed 

Hay Vic how r u doing hun?! glad u have started the clomid but dont talk to soon as hot flushes dont always start straight away   lets hope this is ur month aye?!  

TK x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Ja Bubs,
I used to wake up at 3am and have to take my temp in case I didn't get another 3 hrs sleep    it was a real pain...but I had a memory function on my thermometer, so as soon as it beeped, I turned it off and checked the temp when I actually woke up.  Also, I bought a different thermometer that had a backlight, but that didn't work out too well, as I could never remember the temp and time when i woke up LOL!

Congrats Vic,
Has it really been a week since you were on?  Time flies.  Yep, crying at Crimewatch is a sure sign...mind you, I cried about the closing ceremony of the Olympics   that's when the drugs really kick in!  I found the 2WW was the most emo time, not just for waiting, but also randomly crying or getting angry or hot flushes.  Hold on in there!

PoD


----------



## VicG (Aug 18, 2008)

I really ought to check my typing before I post - I type them so quickly that half the words don't make sense - they make me chuckle to myself when I re-read them

Hows you TK - I have just managed to catch up on your posts.  Sorry to hear you were a bit down last week, hope the meds are doing their job  .

I took all your advice and ordered some pre-seed - have tried it out once - and was pretty impressed ).

Work is doing my head in at the mo - there are just too many pg people - I feel like a I am being really ratty with them.  There is one lady who is really annoying at the best of times and I keep cancelling meetings with her as I am sure that she is even more annoying given that she is about 8 months pg.  I am just trying to avoid her.  Don't like that side of me as I don't like feeling irritable and its not her fault as she doesn't know that I have been ttc all the time that she has had one and is about to squeeze out her second grrrrrrrrr


----------



## VicG (Aug 18, 2008)

Does anyone know when I will get promoted from unranked and earn me some more stars?


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Vic,
I know what you mean....the girl I was taking over maternity cover for was sooooo lazy and got lazier the more pg she got.  I was supposed to be sitting next to her, but just couldn't handle it and went and found a seat elsewhere.....anyway, she was supposed to be handing over to me, but instead she went off 'sick' claiming she was tired.  It really made me angry with her and i resent her for dropping me in it.  She isn't due for another month and I know lots of people who have worked right up to their due dates, but she is milking it. 
Just keep cancelling meetings with her - I know it isn't professional, but if it keeps you sane!  
PoD

P.S I don't know how they calc the ranking...maybe on number of posts?

Off to beddy-byes now


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Vic G - have blown you some bubbles not sure whether this helps with the ranking thing but thought would give it a try.


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

morning ladies

Ooo had to come on early as my temp has gone up to 37.0, never gone this high  
mega hot sweat after my breakfast. pain in tummy gone this am

Well done Dil got ya ticker 

welcome vic to the crazy people  

Hows you TK  

hi to all

fo


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Girls,

FO -   hope you get a BFP this month

 Hi Poddy, TK, Bubkin

Got my next scan tomorrow at the hospital - hopefully I'll be joining you girls on clomid - wish me luck

Love,

Jenny
xx


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Morning girls,

How you all doing today?

Wehay FO looking good for you this month   

I had mega hot flush this morning too on the way to work!!


----------



## TracyK (Dec 18, 2007)

Topkat08 said:


> P.S i didnt even know that if u had a high BMI then u wouldnt get clomid?!.... wondered why they weighed me


That's why they won't give me clomid - I've lost the stone they asked me to lose - and now they are being a pain in the bum about the final 1.5kg - my BMI was only 32 to begin with!!!!

TK - sorry to hear about your panic attacks hun, know how awful they can be  hope the meds kick in soon and help
Rees -    hope there is some further treatment you can get
Dilly - sorry about the d21's 
mizzlnik - welcome and hope it's good news
FO - I've got sore boobs too but it's day 79 so think it's just my evil body being mean......Hope the temp rise means something!
Bubkin - speculum - oucheee!!!!
VicG - hope the clomid does the trick hun - wonder if I will ever get to start mine!
JennyW - hope you can have your clomid this month

Looks like the face pain flare up is here to stay for now, and the depression seems to have got worse. Have got docs next week but for now have decided to have this week off as just can't function when pain and head like this, I'm officially being an ostritch and sticking my head in the sand!


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

good morning girls busy busy day at work lots and lots of tidying lol

temp was up again today do i need to add any as i took it an hour before i normally do?  

how is everyone


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello B

ya temp looking good,  
mine to highest ever

I can't think of any thing else   going bonkers

fo


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

fo do you know if i need to alter the reading? 

ooo your chart is looking very very good  had ff commented on it. as under my chart it gives a little run down of stuff

bubsx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

ff don't give advise after ya first month , you have to be a vip.

well off to walk dogs in a mo, its rainning   bummer.

feel a little sick and don't want to go out but know it will do me good.

fo


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

it will be rereshing   i have amened my temperatures :-o  lookks a little more normal now lol


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

hey Bubs,

Im ok today just feeling very tired as I woke up alot during the night!  

Still feeling a bit low today but trying not to feel postive as still no sign of AF for me yet and hot flushes this morning!

How you doing hun?


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

i feel quite tired today, feel like i need a good old nap lol  no chance of that though i need to cook dinner when i go home lol  maybe after that though if DP is watching england lol 

my boobs have started to get a bit sore now, and very heavy :-(  they looked veiny last night ewwww lol 
i am all spotty too at the moment which is horrid lol 

but other than all my ailments i am good lol 

can you not get any pills to bring on your bleed?  or do you just have to ride it out?  oh yeah are you just gonna go for the clomid or both?


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Argh bless ya bubs,yours all sounds positive this month honey  

No the docs said I have to ride it out basically as not sure how long my cycle will be as been on the Met aswell.  I have decided to go for it with all the Met and 150mg clomid!!!

But I am just struggling to keep positive this week. I am wondering if I did ov later then cd21 bloods and if there is a chance I still could be preggers this month,as FO says it's not over untiil AF shows her face?
xx


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

this is very true, do you do temp charting on fertilityfriend.com?


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hiya Bubs,

I dont do my charting on FF I cant figure out how to use it,I done a cycle day ticker on FF.com and copied the bb code but it's still not right ..Hmmmm


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

did you want me to help you so we can view it?
if so give me your logins in a pm and i will load the ticker for you thats if you have joined fertilityfriend.com


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi

Im new to this site and i have just started taking my first cycle of clomid had my last pill yesterday! 
Have been started on 100mg...
So far not to many side effects, Felling very sick and bloated and a little sad other than ok!

Monday i had very dry Lady bits and inside included felt very dry and sore very dry when weeing(not got cystis or thrush)..Then yesterday totally different very wet! Also today the same! Is this normal?

I have been told by a helful very close friend that Clomid dries up your CM and thins the lining! What can i do to help this, i have brought pre seed is that good?

Please help us!
Many thanks
Katie xxxx


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks bubs I will get my passwords and login for ff.com


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

pm me your log in for this as you don't want people seeing it


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

click on my name rees then go to the bottom of that page and click on send me a message and write your log in for here so its kept private    it won't take me 5 mins to get it all working for you


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

girlies, hows everyone doing?!

Vic ~ I think u need to have 150 posts under ur belt  x

Jenny ~ hope ur alright hun. How did the exam go?! x

Tracy ~ how ru doing?! sorry to hear the pain in ur face isn't going down 
I would ask them to reconsider about giving the clomid if u have lost the weight. Cant u get an earlier appointment for the docs not only for u face but for the depression as well?! x

 FO ur chart is looking goooooood hun!    how was the walk in the rain?!  x

Bubs ~ how r ya weirdo?!  ur chart is looking good as well!!!  for u hun! x

Hiya Rees, there's a good chance that u did ovulate later then ur cd21 as u have long cycles a not a ''normal'' 28 day so    x

Hello DK ~ hope ur alright hun. The side effects wont affect u straight away hun  yes clomid can dry u up one day then make u all moist ( ) the next! Good Luck for this month hun  x

Well i woke up for the loo at 6 n my temp was 36.2, i adjusted it with that mymonthlycycle bbt adjuster n it was... wait for it................. _*36.48*_     that's the highest it has ever been!!! I know i shouldn't build my hopes up but i cant help but think that maybe just maybe this could be the month    x

TK x


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey bub,

I sent you a PM X


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

rees you now have a ticker  all you need to do is log onto ff.com and click on the day and ener the information


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

bl   y hell, what a hot dog walk, thought i was going to explode  

got back and had to have second breakfast, sugary tea and toast

hands are shaking and i feel dizzy, oo and keep burping yuk

welcome DK the place of side effects and crazy peeps  

fo

Hey TK ya here   i know was so shocked my temp that i woke dh up, never been that high  
feel so s**t today that won't be able to do any work, can't make jewellery with shaky hands  
will have pc with me this rvo so will be about to talk total rubbish


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hmmm.... Fo excuses excuses about work ay?!   
lol @ the burping! i think it must be something to do with the clomid b/c i've been the same (even tho ive not taken clomid this month)  

When i woke up i couldnt get back to sleep   i had like this weird feeling type painy type thingy in my belly   that kept me awake... not so much as hurting pain tho if that makes no sense   x


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hiya TK...

Hey Bubs thanks for that hun,I put info in the ff.com but still says chart needs updating? am I being a bit thick  

Hiya FO.....Looking very good for you hun maybe you should just rest for the day now!

x

/links


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Rees1978*......I would remove your log in details & password. This is a public site and anyone can read messages on here....for your own secruity really that don't include personal info in posts eg email addresse, phone numbers, passwords etc......use the PM system if you wanna share info 

As for members stars....here's some info although think it's a bit out of date but gives you an idea....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=42486.0

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey there Minxy!

I did not realise until I posted them,how can i delete them? 

Thanks


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Rees above the message where ur details are u should see the ''delete'' button x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

As Topkat says, you can either delete the whole post from this thread or you can modify/edit it.  Along the top right hand corner of each of your posts it has 3 buttons which say "quote", "delete" and "modify"....just click on one of those on that particular post.

Probably best just to delete the whole post from the thread.


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks girlies.... 


Just having anouther cry at work  cant help it I feel really emotional this week!


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Rees   take it easy hun 

I'm at work but feel a bit yuk

fo


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

FO i thought that was down to me lol ... talking total rubbish lol   

Hey TK... you reserved individual ;-) lol  hows things today??


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hear you lot, TMI warning

Had a bit of a feel in the shower and it seems v close in there, not much room  and my Cervis is easy to touch and feels like a big opening 

thought i'd lower the tone today soz

fo


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

aww Rees sending a massive  ur way hun x

'Reserved' uh?! never been called that before  im so so not really feeling myself today but gotta get out n get things done so just waiting for dp to get back n then off kitchen shopping! on the ttc side of things im feeling pretty good about this month as my temp is having a steady rise n is the highest it has ever been  and i keep getting these on off type crampy pains so dont know if thats good or not 
hows u today?!....... [fly]weirdo[/fly] x lol

Oh rrr FO getting kinky in the shower now r ya?!


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

wouldn't it be mad if we all got pg at the same time  

we would all have to meet when ogt our bundle of joy  

 that we all get good news

fo


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

that sounds like a great idea FO, i have found my cervix is closed and pointing down towards my bum.

i am pretty good thanks TK, just wanting next friday to come so i can test test test lol

been playing around on ********, do any of you have them?


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi B not sure where mine was pointing   it was just there 

yes on ********, not on it much, good for sharing photos with old friends and family.

god i feel odd, want to go to bed, have lots of saliver (don't know how to spell) in my month
next week seems an age away, af due any time from saturday, went to 30 days last month so could be next thurs. i'll be climdiing the walls by then 

have read that you can get a bfp on day 12, no no no i am not going to test, bad girl even thinking it

fo


----------



## sweetums (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey Girls... How are we all?  I'm just sneaking on at work....

FO - it would be sooooo cool if we all got pg this month.  I'm so excited/nervous about testing tomorrow... I think the reason I haven't given in to early testing is cos I don't want the disappointment.  But, I was pleased that my temp still hasn't dropped - I really thought it would today.  i just have no symptons whatsoever...

TK - your temp looking FAB!!!

Hiya Bubs - I'm on ******** - I've seen there's a 'ff' group - but don't reallty want to join, cos don't want to announce it to every single friend/aquaintance I have on there!

Rees     

Hi to everyone else too


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

hey didnt put you off then bubs! oooo injections, I could do my own I think! I still dont fancy the idea but good luck and please keep us informed.
Hi all, On lunch so no personals here. Glad you are all fighting fit!! well your on here anyway. I just wanted to see my ticker again as we have become quite close xxx
see you all later no doubt.....yum yum fish and chips for tea!!


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

hey Dilly,

You are on the same cycle day as me day33 
x


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey Rees 

Have you been advised to take anything to bring af on eg progesterone, provera?


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

cool i can't say nothing about testing as i am peeing on the really cheap ones from ebay lol  have 20 so thought why not


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Dilly,

No my cons just say I have to wait and see what happens? what about you?


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

wish people would stop coming in my office  

yes I start provera Tommorow to induce af. will tell you dose and duration later when I get prescription. She does not want me to wait for natural af as could belong plus both my bloods show no ovulation x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

OK now i know i'm potty 

just bought 2 pg tests on the net, why o why do I fight it.

should come friday so know i will have to do one, it is offical i am as mad as a bottle of crisps or a box of frogs    

fo


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

FOR THE RECORD MY CERVIX IS CONSTANTLY OPEN AND SITS WIERD LOL MY CONS GAVE IT A NAME BUT CANT REMEMBER...
ANY GUESSES?


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh wish I could ahve that as all my bloods since October last year show no ovulation...   But let me know how you get on and what you get hun?


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

BUBS FO
tesco do 2 for £3 somet pg tests or zoombaby.com do cheap ones and opks if that helps x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Oi Oi what's going on ere then?
  
There will be NO testing, you hear me!


PoD


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

lol ye will se how it goes rees but also comes with side effects etc so may be more than its worth x


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Ha Ha  Pod very good....


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

oooooh Pod but i want to, i need to, 

I know its naughty and i will really try not to use them til next week  

fo


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

PoD  we need to stay grounded and that was very effective    

i know how you feel fo lol pee stick police will need a wee riot to save us lol


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey girlies,

Not sure if I am going mad,but has anyone gone off foods since clomid? Or it maybe my Metformin as I have gone off sources..like brown sauce and ketchup etc,even going on chicken sometimes at the moment and I used to love it...but crave sausages?weird


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Poddy you are so disciplined - thanks for helping keep the rest of us in line.

I'm afraid I was not so controlled and used 2 HPTs this month.


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Rees i never went off food, i wanted to eat more, never felt full.

only eaten toast today and s & v crisps, which i eat v slowing, always good when i feel ill.

so much saliva that i feel sick swollowing it yuk.

fo


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh FO,i feel the opposite very thirsty sometimes...

But I always want to eat something though,but just gone off certain things.I am trying not to eat sweet things and crisps cos of weight but its nice to have them at least once a week. I had a fruit and nut flapjack after lunch and it was very yummy!!!!

Metformin I think can change your appitite.


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

i have been stuffing my face to FO lol   i crave baked beans lol and galaxy choc has never tasted so good lol 

Rees its prob the metformin, i used to be addicted to lollypops as it was the only sweet thing i could find that truly took away the sweet craving.  can't think back to tell you if i was thristy or not.  metformin plays with the insulin in your body which will make you want or not want sweet things.


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Pod what does  triphasic mean again ?

fo


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey bubs it is weird,

I am just a sausage craver!!  Oh and I love bake beans too !!


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

triphasic is a 3rd set of temperatures in ur cycle  which is a very good thing and is seen on a pregnant womans temp chart,  you have one fo


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

i hope and pray it is your month fo just looked at your chart   you might be a very lucky girl this month


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Roll on home time today.....

Fo..good luck hun ...... 

       

Baby dust for us all...please bring us some BFP'S


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

oo do you think so, should it stay that high from now on ?

this saliva is really making me feel sick yuk
and the skin round my my wisdom tooth has swollen up, not good as can get so bad i can't open my month  TK would love that  

oo need to pee real bad but will have to wait til 5.30 til i go home, my shop as an outside loo but its cold and full of spidders  

fo


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

FO Once your temp has peaked it should stay elevated for about 18 days if preggers


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

FO - and i quote from the bible: starting to observe a thrid level of high temperatures reflecting additional progesterone at the time of implantation.  the fertilized egg burrows into the uterine lining about a week after ovulation.

don't get too excited just in case but here is another section from the bible page 157 for all you ladies who own it 

if you notice a third level of temperatures beyond the typical biphasic pattern you experience every cycle, you are almost certainly pregnant. this thrid level of temperatures is thought to be due to the extra progesterone circulating in pregnant women( unfortuately not all pregnant women experience such a triphasic pattern and even when they do the thrid set of temperatures is often more subtle that the second set.
hope that helps FO but positive thinking please 

Bubs xx


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey Bubs,

OMG Where did you learn all of that about temps,I need to learn about them as dont know what a normal temp shoud be or risen ones.  I need to get temping!!!


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

buy this book:  tkaing charge of your fertility by toni weschler  very good book indeed


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks bubs I am going to buy that book


----------



## sweetums (Jul 16, 2008)

Rees - Its about £18 I think - but I found a copy on Ebay, and got it for £8 - including the postage!

Bubs.... I hope you don't have to have the tri-phasic thing going on... My temps have been constant    But, they're still up, so


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

no not everyone shows the pattern it is common but no always necessary


----------



## sweetums (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh.... I just can't wait to test tomorrow.  I couldn't concentrate on a thing at work today, so left early.  I just want to know, even if its a BFN.  At least then I can get on with looking forward to next month....  Why am I so impatient!!!!!!


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Bub's cheers for info, will stay calm til tmw if my temp is still 37 i will be v happy.

where are you tk hope you had a good afternoon  

fo


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello,
So much to read! I think I skipped a few pages, will have to go back and check.
Glad the bible is finally getting the appreciation it deserves!  FO, wait and see what your temps are like over the next few days before deciding if you have a triphasic pattern, it could just be a glitch.

Sweetums, I am soooo excited for you - good luck tomorrow morning, may your pee be laden with pregnancy hormones! and if it isn't, then may you not feel too sad  

Where's TK  

Hi FO, Rees, Bubs, Jenny, Vic, Dilly  

My boobies are HUGE!!! What's going on?  I haven't ovulated yet and they are big and sore as if AF was on her way.  It's probably this bra being too small since I've put on weight.  

I had a great day a work today, they finally made all of the organisational announcements showing everyones jobs and loads of people were congratulating me on my promotion    then I had my performance review and my boss keep telling me how great I am - How cool is that!  It's nice to feel appreciated.  Then I got an e-mail from my new manager welcoming me to the team - how sweet    Then I was blending an oil and all of the analysis I did was spot on!

It was like that episode of Red Dwarf where Lister contracts the luck virus and everything works out because he is so lucky  

Anyway, hope to pass the luck virus on over cyber space, try and catch it.

PoD


----------



## sweetums (Jul 16, 2008)

PoD  - That post really brought a big smile to my face!!  We haven't had enough good news on here lately - its great to hear when someone has had such an ace day      Thank you for your luck wishes.... hopefully it is like Lister ( ) and it is contagious!


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

[fly]Good Morning Ladies[/fly]

*Whats the news this morning FO?*  


my temp is up a bit again today  gonna have to cancel one of my alarms i think to make sure i am getting the right reading, 

Tk,Rees,PoD hows you diddling?

Hi to anyone i may have forgotton, its early lol


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Good morning bubkin!
How are you feeling this morning!
And good morning to all that reads! Im new here and still learning all the names! XXX


----------



## sweetums (Jul 16, 2008)

Morning....

Well Pod... all i can say, is I hope you've coughed and spluttered good and proper all over this site.  It seems your luck was contagious....       OMFG!!!!!!!

DH and I collapsed into each other's arms sobbing our little hearts out.  Can't believe it has finally happened.

     

For everyone else testing soon...

Tums xxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Well A HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to you sweetums and DH on the positive test result this morning!


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Sweet  woop woop woop    
thats fab news, hopefully we have turned a corner and we get more bfp

NOt sure what to do with temp, woke up at 4 then didn't sleep much, did temp normal time at 7 36.9
then went back to sleep for an hour and did temp again at 8 37.1  

what do i put as my temp?

went to doc's today just check up on ad's and for more clomid, i had a blood test done last month as i was itching and not well, doc's has told me i have a border line under active Thyriod, (my mum and old sis are ubder to) so have to have blood test at xmas to see if its still low  

Felt so ruff last night i told dh that i don't like being in my body at the mo  
Was really moody last night and at one point my laptop was playing up and i could have launched it,  

feel shakey today, feel like i've been druged 

soz for the me me me post.

who's about ? B ?  TK ?

fo


----------



## sweetums (Jul 16, 2008)

Hiya FO

Your temp looks great - I'd go inbetween  

Sorry to hear your test results   but think its a good sign feeling shakey - as I feel like that now!


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

cheers sweet

you must be going bonkers, i can't begin to think how it must feel, 

 for me and the others

fo


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!  this is what happens when i am not sat at my comp!!  

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! i wish you all the best!  thats made my day 

lets  have a run down of any symptoms you had on the build up to your test  

did you not take your temp at 4 FO??  ermm i am not sure what to say as i am a little in the dark about adjustments to temps.

how are you feeling today?  

i think we should all start rubbing our screens lol


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

morning B how's you bird ?

I've gone for the middle temp, 

feel druged today, my dogs are looking at me and wanting a walk but i feel so ruff.
not sure if i'll make it to the shop today, hands are shaking so much i could only sit theredoing naf all.
can't wait to be rid of the shop.

oh god still burping loudly yuk

where TK hope she's ok 

fo


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

yeah i'm not too bad, feel a bit more sprtiely today, but i bet it won't last lol 

you got the DT's from not doin early prg tests  lol

my poor boobs are so sore and big :-(  hurts when i am trying to sleep lol gonna go treat my self to some new bras next weekend   i just begrudge paying so much for thembecause not alot of places do F's lol 

Tk ,i think she normally posts about 11 ish 

i really hope we get some more luck in here over the next few weeks


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Girls

Well its really good news this week isn't it?  Lets have some more.

Sweetums - congratulations ace news 

I also have some fab news - I am now a real Clomid girl went in today and they've given me clomid just had my first tablet and looking forward to all these fabulous side effects I've been hearing about - fabulous, better get busy with the BMS this month.

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

I had to buy 3 new D cup bra's about a month ago,
they are so full and heavy that they bulged out of my c cup.

dh is v happy  

welcome Jen to the wonderful world of clomid 

fo


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

lol yeah i'll be breast feeding for 2 lol  

thats the only cool side effect lol


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Bubkin mataland, george, tesco  and M&S do cheap bras and are so nice...
Being a "G" cup myself i understand how hard it is! Check there out!

How are you todayxx


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

i will do thanks for that,  i brought one of katie price's bra and it made my boobs a funny shape lol 

just been re doing my temp chart,  FO do you round yours off to the whole figure??


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

have posted the other chart too,  why does one have dotted cover line and the other has solid?


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

whats a round up chart do ?

fo


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

well i do my temps to 2 decimal places, is that what you do or do you round it up or down

eg: 36.24 rounded down to 36.2


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Im feeling lonely   I thought that this site was to help everyone out in the same boat but fill no one wants to talk to me 
   and   for everyone! 
x


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

aww don't be silly DK, i am at work and don't always get chance to write alot,  did you say you have started your clomid?  do you ovulate naturally and are you temperature charting?  

i'm really sorry if you think people are ignoring you it really isn't the case


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Good Morning Ladies,

       Wooo Hooo Well done TUMS u've done it hun!!! Im soooo pleased for u!!! x

Hay jenny, so glad u have finally become a true clomid girlie, watch out for the side effects.

FO me darlin, how r u doing hun?! sorry to hear about the u/a thyroid... good job u got it sorted out now tho  r u at work today?!

Bubs the 2nd fertility B, how r u hun?! gonna pick ya brain, do u round the number up or down?! e.g my temp this morning at 4.05 was 36.0 after adjusting it, it was 36.45 so do i go with 36.4 or .5?! 

Rees ~ hope ur alright hun. u naughty girl craving sausage, nothing wrong with that while ttc  x

Dilly hows u?! lets hope af comes soon so u can start the gd ol clomid aye?! 

DK how r u today hun?! sorry u feel no one is taking notice of u but im sure thats not the case, is gets kinda crazy in here with all the posts n sometimes some are missed. Good luck with ur tx hun 

Sorry if i have missed anyone 

P.S FO brought my pee sticks y'day when we were out n i have read a few success stories @ 10dpo      for the rest of us.

Oh yeah and a site for adjusting temps is...... http://www.mymonthlycycles.com/bbtadjust.jsp x

/links


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

The post was not directed any one just want someone to talk to 

Yes have took my first course of clomid started on 100mg! Last tablet was monday! Feeling very dizzy! And sick!

Not been charting just having deep(doggy style)sex (Sorry TMI) every other day and using pre-seed and i find that is good its keeping the sperm in! Where before i found alot come out!

I have a scan booked on monday the 20th to see how i have reacted to it! Folicals/eggs etc...Been told though that the lining can become very think which is worrying!

We have a 4yr old son consieved naturally but have been trying since him and have had 4 MC and now they have put us on clomid! We have both been told totally fine, i dont ovulate every month and my tubes are very far back is the only thing but they said its not really a problem!

X


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

TK   feeling like a turd on a string 

not going to work today as look like crap.

pg test arrived just now, not opening the post bag til maybe tmw am.

may give them to dh to look after so i can't do it when he's not here as i'm so weak  

B i don't have 2 D places for testing temp

DK   soz we here for you, you've just joined us as lots of us are close to testing so our brains are going mad, 

fo


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you fo, All this is new to me, some of the abr are new to me!

What does AF Mean?can you give me a little run down of them sorry!

When are you due to test?x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Af is Auntie Flow- period

it takes time to work stuff out, can someone put a link to the meanings page for dk

af due any time from sat to wed so trying not to test til 22nd

fo


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

AF is aunt flow, period   

there is a list i will post the link   

TK I would round to 36.5

FO have a rest and put your feet up


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,202/

hope this helps DK


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

FO give yaself the day off hun    

Thanks Bubs  

DK bubs has given u the list hun   x

ok now    36.5 again woooo hoooooo!!!!!  

right gotta pop to the chemist for my tabs n another   lol

Back in 10 x


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

Fo look at us writing the same thing, great mind think alike huh lol


----------



## TracyK (Dec 18, 2007)

congratulations sweetums x


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hiya girls,

Yo all have been chatting  alot today,I have alot to read and catch up!! 

Great news Sweetums..   fingers crossed for you!

Hey FO...Your temp is still looking good hun,how are you feeling today?

Hiya Pod,My boobies feel huge too today.and popping out of my bra  

I finally managed to get my thermometer out of the draw,but dont think there is any point in charting at CD33 but I did to try and get in the habbit and it was 35.27..not sure if thats hi or low really 


Lets paray for no AF's 
Hello Bubs,Topkat  and anyone I have missed...


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

all our temps are looking so good


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

What sort of temp's do you girls have at the begining of a cycle.I have never temped before but I definetly will form now on....


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

rees everybodys bbt is differt for example tk is around 35 and i am always 36.  its still worth charting no matter where you are at least you can see a dip if af is coming


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi ya Rees 

if you look at my chart, we're all dif, i'm 36.4 on af then after ov goes up to 36.8 hint 37 today  
but tk has a lower start temp, you will see the pattern in time, 

fo


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Ohh I see,I will keep temping


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

OI B stop coping my words  

fo


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

lol werid huh lol 
i really really hope i get lucky this first cycle, but i know i won't be that lucky..... she says rubbing her self all over the screen lol


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

ive just joined the fertility friends forum on ********


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

ooo i got tingle nips lol ...... cheap thrill alert....


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

well im back after a 25 min wait in the blooming chemist   Brought another pack of hpts   but it says that it works from the day af is due so what a  

who is it that has irregular cycles and is unsure when to test?! on the info sheet that comes with the hpt it says go by the longest cycle u have had n add 1 day before u test 

TK x


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

lol i'd be waiting 6 months lol


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

B have had no pain or funny goings on with my (.Y.)         zz
                                                                          zz
i'm off to bed for a bit, the sofa is just not the same ZZ

back in a bit


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

FO FO u lazy   

does anyone know a website where i can check hpts n how good they are at measuring whatever it is they measure?! x


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi,

DK - good luck for you appt on 20th  , you are just a bit ahead of me but maybe there are some other girls on the thread who will be testing around the same time in a few weeks.  Keep posting and tell us what happens at your appt.  I'm back at my clinic to check the response to clomid next Thursday.  Must be quite difficult if you didn't have any trouble the first time and then to have this.  Some of us girls have never known any different to this route.

I must admit there is so much posting going on I am getting a bit lost, also all this talk of HPTs I think the pee stick police need to be watching out  .  

FO, bubkin etc. what days will you be testing on?  The clinic I go to have said test on day 35 so I'm going to see if I can hold out that long, will do my best to resist, but it is difficult.

Poddy - great news what everyone was saying about your promotion

Hope we get some BFPs this month,

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## TracyK (Dec 18, 2007)

bubkin said:


> lol i'd be waiting 6 months lol


I just thought that too hun - shortest has been 35 - longest 144, that's why I've stopped buying tests


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

FO, enjoy you nap   i would do anything to be nuggled up on my memory foam lol 

TK i think www.peeonastick.com  tells you  but i am not too sure,   when are you testing? 

Jenny i will be testing around the 25th if af don't come before that lol   

had a weird experience last night, took a pee on way up to bed, had bms with in 10 mins of being upstairs and i needed a pee straight after, and i don't pee alot, haven't increased fluids etc.   this pills play with my body lol 


/links


----------



## Yolalu (Sep 10, 2008)

hi ladies
I am fairly new to this site and have seen loads of threads about clomid chats - I just wondered how I could join in?

I have just completed my first cycle of clomid and am due to start second as soon as my af arrives today/tomorrow, so feeling really low about it all right now.  

I look forward to being involved in helping to keep each other positive 

Yolalu xxx


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

I second that.  I'm starting Clomid next cycle.  I'm really excited but I know to expect some horrible side effects.  Hope that we can help each other out!


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

welcome yolalu and misty,

i am coming to the end of my first clomid cycle which i am lucky enough to say i haven't suffered with many side effects, but it effects everyone differently. 
Yolalu whats your story so far? 

Misty are you getting monitoring scans and do you ovulate naturally?


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hello yolalu and misty

Welcome to the site.

Everyone on here is great and it does help you think positive

Mel


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Welcome Yolalu, im sorry to hear that ur feeling quite low at the moment  

hay Misty how r u hun?! good luck with the clomid  

Sending loads of           to u both!

Well Bubs i done a hpt n it was a bfn but i am only 9dpo so im not really thinking about it   still time for it 2 change as i looked up how sensitive the test i got was n it detects the hormone level at 50 whatever it is   so im not upset at all as i know its still early. dont even know why i done it this early     x lol x


----------



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

hi ya lovely ladies
Just thought i would let u know how i am doing not so good at the mo hence why i havent been on for a while i have been reading your post though and keeping an eye on all the convos,well today i been to see my pshy dr and he is quite worried about me got to go and see him in 2 weeks time but he has given me ad thay r quite strong also went to see the hospital chaplin and she is lovely she listen to me alot as i sat there crying my eyes out and i am having a preist to come rd and clenes my flat as something happen this last few days and i feel something around me isnt so nice so a preist is coming rd to help with that also i have been invited to a memorial day on sunday for ppl that have lost babies and thay say ur baby name and say a little saying sounds very nice,but truely inside me i feel like giving up i had such a bad day yesterday and just trying to keep my head above water,hope everyone is ok love ya ladies harm xxx


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hi everbody.  Thanks for the encouraging words.

Nobody has mentioned scans, and according to the bloodtests I haven't been ovulating for over a year(!)

Fingers crossed, because I'm getting on a bit - 38 next week!!!


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Ah, Harmony.

You posted at the same time as me :-(

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.  Hope the cleansing and service helps ease your pain x


----------



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

hi there misty u must be new on here hun,well u have come into a lovely welcoming family i have made some lovely friends on here and thanks hun xxx


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

how you doing today rees

lol i can't say nothing tk as i am using cheapy pee sticks every day lol, but when my test date comes i will prob buy a proper one   

i hope sweetums logs in later and gives us her symptoms   

i am chillin out at work with my ipod on  bit of newton faulkner today, dream catch me - is a wonderful song.     

i can feel my self starting to obsess with this baby making stuff :-/ lets  hope i don't fall down too hard 
spoke to partner about what i saw on the gone too soon website where harm did the memorial for angel, and it broke my heart seein the still borns on there :-(  i have said to him that if i ever have to go through that that i won't want to try again as i don't think i could take it :-(  god how miserable am i sounding 

don't worry about me just reflecting, i am an optimist but things do worry me like that

Hi Harm it is good to hear from you,  its good that you have your AD's and hopefully they will help you to come to terms with things a little easier, don't forget you are not alone you have you wonderful partner claire and all of us   
please don't give up,  i have been there feeling like no one could kick you any lower and its not a good place to be.  i know my terms were different to yours, i lost my boyfriend to a motorcycle accident at 17, and the same month the following year my best friend died after being hit by a car, and its not the same as losing a baby growing inside you, but it hurts and you never feel like things will get better.  
Time doesn't heal, it just makes things a bit easier, but remember harm you was blessed to have angel in your life even it was for a brief moment,

my thoughts are with you and if you ever need anything i'm here

bubsxx


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey harm       Im sorry hun xx

Ladies,

strange thing happened to me this week,forgot to mention yesterday but I love hot chicken always eat it but totally gone off it,can only eat cold chicken?How weird!


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hiya Harm  sorry ur not feeling any better in urself hun but it will take time. Its true what they say about time being a healer so just hang in there babe and remember that we are always here for u!!! 
it's good that the docs have given u some ad's hope they kick in soon! thats good about the priest, lets hope he does a good job in ur place and im sure the memorial on Sunday will be good for u. It wont make u feel any better but it may help u a bit! its good that u have someone that u can talk to, and if u dont feel like talking then someone that u can cry too!

Im so glad that u have some on just to say hi as i have been kinda worried about u 

I will reply to messages but im just cleaning up the house but will keep checking up on u all. Remember.... [fly]Big Sister _*IS * _ Watching  x[/fly]

P.S Bubs dont think of things like that hun


----------



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

r bubkin i didnt know so sorry wat u went though sweet i think no pain is greater then anyone else hunny i just feel like i am stuck in a world wind and i cant get out,but i know from having mental health problems for years a is?nd years that when i go down hill i need help and that is wat i am doing as i feel something is over tacking me its all werid i know but i really am not crazy well i dont think i am i think my psy dr thinks i am today from wat he said today though,but i know i have good friends on here and i am luckly just even when u have friends family or partners u still feel alone and i dont know why that?x


----------



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

thats made me laugh big sister watching bless ya,how r u tk hun?


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

im alright thanks hun, just getting by day to day but got my lil puddy cat n dp to keep me going!

lol not getting much house work done, before i know it, it will be time to get the dinner on   x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Listen to this.... i gave dp my hpt's to hide untill im ready for them next week n guess where he's ''hid'' them............ in his blooming bedside cabinet   lol


----------



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

that is the problem with the board hun u dont get much done at all,how is little bandit xxx


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey TK...Id much rarther be at home doing house work.....

Hey Harm,

I am so sorry, I hope time will help you gradually feel a bit better


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

he's being a pain in the a**e lol he decided to scratch up the inside of the door instead on his scratching post   but he's having his bits chopped 2moz  lol

Rees im not gettin too much done.. this board is 2 addictive lol x


----------



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

hi ress hunny thanks babe ,how r u? ah hun that good he is having his bits chops otherwise he will start to spray hun and plus it will charm him down all mine where done hun xxx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

lol yeah i know but dont think he's gonna think of it like that   x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

back from my snooze

Hello dear Harm, hang in there hun   

   whats going on with these early test, PoD won't be happy.
Really want to test but will really try ont to.

Welcome to all the newbies, i've had some bad side effects fron clomid so do ask if ya worried about again thing, 

fo


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

I know it's So addictive..... 

Hiya Harm,Im ok bit a bit down at the moment hun and a bit emotional.Thanks hunx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

I did 5 tests last month  

just to add i did my temp when i was in bed and its still 37.0  

fo


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

well thats me done  till i have to start the dinner... whats everyone having?! we're having lasagna tonight Mmmmm!  

WB FO hope ya had a good cat nap hun  

   i know i tested way to early for the tests that i got but the curiosity got the better of me. Even tho it was as i thought it would be (bfn) im not feeling down about it coz i know that theres still time for it 2 change so     x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

TK don't know what i want to eat, dh cooked stir fry last night as i felt so pants,

I've only eaten 2 packets of s n v crisps today, don't feel like cooking or eating

fo


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey Topkat....

Its so hard not to test isnt it,I want to test but I think whats the point...   

Ohh O love lasange,what you having with it?

My mate at work said shes having that tonight now I want it    I like it with salad and garlic bread..Ohhhhhhh so yummy.
Not sure what were having yet...I could eat a chinease take out too!!

x


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

hey ladies, mmmmm dinner, what can we have ...  had chilli last night and spiced it up ourselves with some birds eye chillis   might have pie and mash, haven't has lasagne for a while dp made it and i was sick lol but it hink its because its a bit rich 

stop food talkin i am starving!!!  and i had breakfast which i never do lol


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hiya Bubs,

Dont you like cereal's then hun? I always have cereal or toast for breakfast.

We had bangers and mash last night...that was nice with lots of hot gravy...

I am hungry now girlies xx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

aww bless ya FO u gotta eat hun *she says eating Roast Chicken flavor crisps  * lol

Rees im having garlic bread and dps having chips lol x 

Havent had  C.C.C in years

Mmm Pie n mash   i  getting hungry lol x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

just looking at my chart, i know it isnt a triphastic chart but is there a name for the step like charts (well my chart looks like steps to me... kinda! lol  ) x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Good afternoon ladies

How are we all this afternoon?

Have been to the park with my son and just got bak, needed some air to take my mind of things!

Getting nervous about the scan on monday now...Worried what they will say! Feeling very low this afternoon! 

Katie xxx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

hay Katie, hope u both had a gd time at the park   as for Monday try not to worry hun (i know easier said then done) but im sure everything will be fine   x

TK x


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Katie,

I am sure you will be fine when you have your scan hun  

Tk..I want garlic bread now but it is smelly.Just got to wait for dh to pick me up from work at 6pm I fancy pizza and salad now! Just feel like e treat today!


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Ladies please can you help me!

We have my DH results and they have said everything is fine but i fill so sad and upset by it, apparantly its not its low im SOOOOOOOOOO confused! 

Count: 145Million/ml
Mobility: 66%
Morphology: 17% (this is the one i fill is low)
Base line: Normal

Please help its making me go crazy and cant get through to my nurse! 
X


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hiya Katie,

I really dont know sorry I cant be of any help but I am sure some of the other girlies will be able to help.

Hiya TK What does CCC mean?


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi really simple question now sorry if i sound thick but how do i put my tickers at the bottom of the pages like you have? x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Katie go to ur profile, on the left hand side go to ''Forum Profile Information'' and copy and paste ur ticker code into the Signature box x


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

TK -I finally done my ticker with Bubkins help but cannot for the life of me get the update on it,think I'm the thick one    x

I am going to log out in a mo,off home to cook yummy dinner..

enjoy your dinners girls.


----------



## sweetums (Jul 16, 2008)

Evening everyone...

Harm... I just don't know what to say.  This has to be one of THE most difficult things a woman would ever go through in her life.  You need to take all the time you need.  Noone will expect you to be back on your feet for a long while, and I'm sure you have people around you ensuring you don't put that pressure on yourself.  I hope the ADs help you along   

TK - I tested 9dpo this month and it was BFN, so there's every chance you'l still get your BFP hun   

Bubs.... you asked for the full low down on my symptons.  Well, I think I had a bit of defence mechanism going on actually, because when I look back over the last couple of days, I can see I did have signs, but I was quite adamently ignoring them  

Firstly, my (.Y.) had no effect at all - but that's probably because without my (ahem) enhancements, I have no (.Y.)... I guess they wouldn't feel heavier  

I have been feeling very tired over the last week.  I have had   MAJOR gas... lol.. which I always get a bit before AF, but not this bad...

And yesterday, I started feeling a tiny tiny bit sick - but I dismissed it... today, it defo was...  Oh, and last thing night sweats. 

And another.... went for about 5,000,000 wee's yesteday and today 

But that was it - not really any major signs  

Oh Girls... I'm soooo     for some more BFPs


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Aww Tums i am soooooooo pleased n happy for u hun! Lets hope ur lucky rubs of to some of us     so heres to a happy n healthy pregnancy!   

 question for ya... what hpt did u use?! x

I have no symptoms at all... compared to last month where i had really sore nips from 2dpo  Hmmmm.....     please God let this be my month


----------



## sweetums (Jul 16, 2008)

Its funny actually TK, cos although I don't get any of the 'heavy' feelings you lucky well-bosomed ladies get, I do sometimes get really sensitive nips.  And this month around ovulation it was nearly unbearable, but now they are fine!

At 9dpo I used a first response, and today 14dpo used a tesco one  

When will you test again?
Tums x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Tums ur bringing me hope the more i talk to u lol x If i test 14dpo then i'll be testing tuesday!  

If on 14dpo u still get a bfn does that mean ur not pg or can it still change?!   x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

OH MY GOD my dh just hugged me and not in a nasty way got hold of a roll of skin on my back and said 
Oo whats that,   men    I stuck out my bottom lip and said " i'm getting fat"

just sent him food shopping, aasked for Ben and jerrys fish food ice cream yum 

Sat is my day 14,  

fo


----------



## sweetums (Jul 16, 2008)

.....ooooh Sat and Tues...    

FO - cheeky DH.... I'd be having words    Ben & Jerrys mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.............

I think you could still get a false BFN at 14dpo, but a bit more unlikely than at 9dpo.  depends when you implant...

BTW - I defo had no implantation bleeding...


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

getting pain in my right ov 

My temp went up 3 days ago so hoping it was implant plus ad pain that night.

Oooooooooooooooooo who likes the aero advert man Swingggggggggggggggg hot hot hot

fo


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

thats why im not at all down or upset about the neg result today as i know it was silly testing at just 9dpo 

FO im having no symptoms at all    nope not too keep on the areo man either...

I had a small drop drop 36.3 to 36.2 then it shot up to 36.5... i know thats not implantation but its getting me excited lol x


----------



## sweetums (Jul 16, 2008)

Ohhh...  I haven't seen it - need to see it!!!

Your temp has gone up higher than it did last month.  This was only my 1st full month temping, but caught the back end of last month - my temp was also higher than last month


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

are u charting on the other ff site Tums?! gonna be a pain in the u know what but could u put ur ticker up so we can see ur chart?!  

I looked at the charts n cant see one that is going up in steps like mine   x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sweetums  Congratulations Hunny  Heres to a Happy and Healthy 9 Months

[fly]   [/fly]

Heres to lots more lucky  's        to all those in the 2ww

Cat x


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi everyone!
Wow Sweetums, a BFP, fantastic.  Here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy.
Well, following my post the other night, I woke up yesterday morning and at day 14 (sorry, was perviously a day out), I started bleeding!  It carried on, so I called the clinic, who advised me that I was probably miscarrying.  They advised me to do a hpt, and if that comes out positive, not to get my hopes up and to do another one when I finally stop bleeding.  So, I did a test and i got a BFP!  However, I'm still bleeding and I'm not expecting to see the same on the next test I do. When I was last pg, I bled at around 6 weeks, which was put down to bedding in of the embryo. This would be at around the same time, but it somehow feels different and it's a bit heavier than then.  I'm just looking forward to DH getting home tomorrow now!  I really need a hug!  my temp was still up this morning though, so would that be a good thing?
THanks to you all for your help!  
Love and babydust to all, 
Chris xxxx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

hi cat how r u hun?!

Hay Mizz, hope ur alright! im sorry to hear that u may be miscarrying hun   but if ur temp is up that could still be a good sign. Why dont u ask ur doctor for a blood test?! x   I really hope the bleeding stops soon hun   x


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

thanks.  it doesn't seem as bad today as yesterday....fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

I really hope it isn't a miscarriage and that u go on to have a happy healthy 9 months   x make sure u keep us posted!

Where is everyone hiding?! x


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

thanks hun.  Hope you get a BFP this month we could do with some good luck on this thread!!!!
Chris xx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

aww thanks hun   x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Mizzlnik   sorry to hear you are bleeding hunny      that it calms down it is suprisingly common to bleed in early pregnancy so fingers crossed next time you test it is still a BFP  

I am ok girls .. didn't lose any weight this week think its because I am a bloated whale .. have not long come off progesterone and waiting for first AF after being on it for 3 months..I have a hospital app next week to see if I have lost enough weight ready for my next treatment    

Cat x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

cat i really hope that u do get to start the next part of ur journey 2 making all ur dreams come true   are u planning IUI or IVF?! x


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

hey TK,  eggs can implant at anything up to 12 dpo and it can take up to 14 days after implantation to show on a pregnancy depending on your hormone level ;-)   

so please don't panic if at 14 dpo you still have a negative 

bubsx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Well they mentioned both so who knows   for ivf think I will still have to lose more weight I think but getting there

Cat x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cat im sure everything will be fine hun... fingers crossed for ya    

Woo Hoo bubs ya back... wasnt expecting to see ya till the morning lol x 

Thanks for that info... jst want to sleep until its time for me to test    

 that my temps goes up again tomorrow as it seems to be going up every 2 days     x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

hi ya Mizz you take care hun  

dh back from food shopping with lots of goodies
oven chinese take away from sainsburys yummy

fo


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

lol FO cant believe u actually sent dp shopping   x


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

really fancied something spicy for dinner so had curry again, and just sicked in my mouth ewwww, made my eyes water.

got more praying in here than a church on sunday lol  fingers crossed for all of us


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Tums where ya hiding?!  

lol Bubs i wouldnt step foot in a church   x


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

Yellow people

been reading like a scientist   at all your posts!

so sweetums CONGRATULATIONS IN A BIG BIG MAJOR WAY       Good luck and please keep us up to speed with every detail!

Pody - congratulations to you too on your promotion, lovely to hear yoy had a good day yest, nice to hear god news and again thankyou for all your info and posts which I continue to learn from xx

FO - Sorry to hear about the thyroid but at least they can keep an eye on it. You are holding out well on the testing and I wish you all the luck in the world this month specially with the side effects you put up with.

Jenny - Welcome to clomid and good luck. It really is individual and I hope your experience is good and you do not have to suffer some of the not so nice effects but get the bfp one!!

Yolalu/Misty - welcome both of you too. I have too just completed my first dose of clomid. I have not got round to reading your stories yet but hope things are in your favour so far.

DKJG - Welcome too. Please do not feel lonely the girls are lovely and really good support and kinda funny too. I am also new but already feel one of them. Everyone is here for each other but also have there own issues to panic about so gets a bit manic at times. The sperm from my understanding is good, a moderator will be able to help you with the correct info but I believe normal count is 20 million/ml so the 145 million is great. motility is 50% so again good and Im not sure about morph but think it is 15% so sounds great.

Rees - Hope you well and enjoying your bangers   started the progesterone but more abt me later.

TK tut tut tut practice what you preaching girl   testing early! glad you seem cheerful and again thabks for your ongoing info like a big book of knowledge. Read abt the testing time thing too and I'm with Bubs would wait forever lol xxx

mizzlnik - Hi My fingers are crossed for you. Cant you have a vaginal scan to see whats going on, really hope its not bad news xx

Cat - congrats on the oncoming end of progesterone, hope af is regular and good luck with your tx pathway love, I may be there with you soon xx

Harmony - sorry you are not feeling any stronger, All I can say is reach out for all the support you need and dont be alone  

Tracey & Bubs whats with all the screen rubbing lol like a bunch of baywatch boobs...maybe its all those curries Bubs sending you mad   and I told you Bubkin I have a real feeling that you gonna get good news this month so save some of those pees sticks for actual test time love xxx

seperate post coming up abt me and sorry if I forgot you heres a


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

Well I had a BFN this morning which was expected after the anovulation blood tests so its onwards and upwards.

Started progesterone today 5mg bd for five days to bring on af then round 2 of 100mg clomid.

My cons phoned yest and she did not see me at last app as been seeing her reg. She disagrees with decision to stick clomid out till jan then get reffered as she feels even if i ovulate on clomid with dp's sperm the chances are too low. In fact she wanted me to stop clomid and wait as she reffereng us to L&D specialist now so that they can assess and treat male factor if they agree with our case so far. She thinks we need iui or ivf and does not want me to clomid for 5 months to be told to break before treatment under L&D but I have managed to plead and I am aloud to do 1-2 more cycles.

I'm happy that we are getting treatment/refferal we need sooner rather than later but scared now and really down cos I feel like she has told me to forget it happening naturally as without iui its minimal chances, so any normal conception seems to be further and further out of reach not to mention success rates and the fact that they still got to get me ovulating before anything


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

lol Dilly i know i should  

good news on u being referred hun   good news on getting to keep the clomid for a month or 2 try and stay     hun n remember that we're all here for ya x Even when u do get referred... don't think about leaving us in here   lol x 

off for a shower in a bit then off to bed x


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

cheers TK night love xx


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi,
Sorry to dart in before reading everyone's post, but Mizzlnik, if your temps are still high then everything should be ok.  You will see your temps fall if you miscarry.  I'm suprised the Dr's aren't being more supportive!  

Also, DK, you want a low morphology of sperm - these are the % abnormal sperm that will not lead to fertilisation.  You also want a good percentage of fast to slow swimmers and i reckon at 145/ml, your Dh should be very happy!

FO, 
I would probably discount todays temp.  In future if you wake up early, then take your temp there and then (unless there are 3 hours until your normal time)

AND I am very disappointed in all of the confesions of hpt's and early testing!    

 PoD


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Ok, read them all now!  Crikey, I wish you lot would stop filling it up with stories of what you're cooking for dinner! a) it makes me hungry and B) I end up having to read loads of pages now I can't log on at work  

Hello to all our newbies, you wont be for long, just keep posting!

Great news Dilly! Glad you got referred so quickly and that they haven't made you plod on with clomid before telling you it wouldn't have worked  

I'm a little worried as there seems to be a lot of obsessing going on....please try to keep calm and find some tasks that will distract you.  FO/TK, I'm not sure being at home is helping you, as at least there are distractions at work.... 

Ohhhhh yeah - congratulations Sweetums and Mizzlnik!  Great to get two BFP's in one day, lets keep it up girlies!

PoD


----------



## Hope34 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hello everyone...I logged on for the first time last Fri and so enjoyed reading all the messages. It's fantastic that there is some good news...good work Tums.  Well I am on day 7 (still haven't got round to one of those flashing chart things) so pleased that there are no more tablets for this cycle.  I have not got off to sleep till about 3.00am the last couple of nights; will this side effect wear off now that days 2-6 (when I take my tablets) are over?  I am on 100mg of Clomid now and I can really feel the difference to 50mg. 

My first follicular tracking scan for this cycle is on Monday; seems like ages away.....just want to know what's going on in my ovaries!!!!  xxx


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

hope with side effects they will probably change through out your cycle so don't worry too much i am sure it will stop soon, mine is the opposite since ovulation i wake up several times in a night and i find it annoyin as i sleep through normally


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Night Night to all

Pod i know we must not get our hopes up to much, If i felt better and not so shakey i'd open the shop, at the mo i find it really hard to hide how i feel and to have to lie to my customers does my head in,

Once this week end is over what ever the results i can try and get back on track.
not aking clomid next month to give me a break from feeling so ill.

take care and sleep as well as you can

catch ya in the morning TK and B  

 lets hope fro high temps tmw

FO


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Yay first post of the morning!  No one is in yet, so making the most of it!

Welcome Hope! Are you taking the tablets in the morning or evening?  I found sleeping was worse when taking them in the evening, but the other symptoms (feeling sick, groggy, angry etc) were a lot better.  Mind you, I have only started sleeping through the night since coming off of them this month.....

Ohhhhhh, I have a slight hair disaster....the luck virus has worn off me thinks.  I have my hair highlighted and always specify that it should look natural, so I ask them not to leave the dye in for too long (usually only 20mins rather than 35). Last night the girl left it in for 50 min!!  It looks really blonde.... I have brown hair and eye brows, so it's really obvious...I was thinking of calling the hairdressers and complaining and asking them to sort it.  I am so angry with the girl, especially as she knows how fussy I am about it    The thing is, the colour looks great, but it just doesn't suit me.

I think I'll pop in and see my best friend and get her opinion before calling them....grrrrrrrr

PoD


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Good morning ladies.

Welcome to all the newbies  

Hey Pod,Oh no about your hair..I would cqall t he hairdressers as they should of left it in only for the correct amount hun


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh and also Pod my temp was 35.25 yesterday and 36.72 today..thats gone up alot in two days..Hmmm


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hiya Rees,
I can't see your chart....that is a big jump though! See how it is over the next couple of days, it could be a blip, or it could be ov!

I called the hairdressers and I'm going at 4:30 for them to sort it out.    for £85 it should be right!

PoD


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey Pod,

£85 for hair,womens hair is so exspensive and yes it should be right!

It is a big jump isnt it,I dont think it could be ov as I am CD34 today!

x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

morning

Pod oops about the hair, well done for ringing them, they have to put it right,  soz but had to smile a bit as i had the same thing once but i looked really bad, my hair was bright yellow, been lots of colours oer the years, chilli was a good one , i'm a blondey colour anyway but i'm a mahogany colour at the mo.

I did what you said and when i woke up at 4 am for the loo i did my temp, didn't really sleep much after that, slept from 7 til 9 and woke up feeling sea sick and my boby feels worn out.  still feel like i've been drugged when i move my head, not sure know whether its pg, clomid or my thyriod thats causing it 

so sweet dh left me a note this am

Well done for couping so well
you look great, i fancy you like crazy
don't worry too much, i know its hard not to
Love you (more than curry) xxx

Rrrrr bless him

so how is every one this sunny cold morning

fo


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

good morning ladies 

i really don't feel lucky this month, but hey lol 

FO that note was really sweet  i wish i got that, i normally just get flowers   its embarrassing when they are delivered to work tho lol

had really really bleedy gums today :-(  poor things 

how is everyone doin??

Rees i hope you don't mind but i think i forgot to show your chart on fertilityfriends so i will sort it for you this afternoon 

bubsxx


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey Bubs... Thanks honey  

Oh I cannot be botherd to work today.. Have mega bloated tummy today feel so fat!   I wonder if AF is coming


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hi girls

All that talk of food yesterday made me laugh... I'd read somewhere that Clomid makes you hungry so that was all the proof I needed    Am going to have to try to control myself once treatment starts, because I just LOVE food. 

PoD, you defo doing the right thing going back and getting it sorted.  £85!!!  That's a lot of money.  You should be happy with the results.


FO - Your husband sounds wonderful.  We're all so lucky to have such supportive partners, while going through this crazy time.  

I'll be starting Clomid next cycle.  Nobody has mentioned scans or anything else to me.  Just take the pills for 3 months and see what happens.  If no BFP they are going to increase the dose.  Does this sound normal?

Looking forward to chatting to you all.  It's great to join in the conversation whilst there is some good news on the thread.  Congratulations!


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

PS PoD - Your dog is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

hello Bub  flowers are fab, it must be hard for dh to see us having to take these drugs and feel so ill.

i said to him last night, please don't think if i'm pg i'll be like this all the time, if i'm pg then i can deal with felling crap happy and know its for a fab reason but at the mo i don't know why i feel like this and i gets be down, in no mans land at the mo.

Oo he hugged me last night and my (.Y.) hurt and they are HUGE 

rees i have been bloated how for a few days, also having tiny sharp pains inside my girly bit  whats that all about  

HI misty I found clomid made me eat more as i never feel full, have put on nearly a stone in 3 months and gone up to a D cup   not all bad, my dh is being so fab, i am very lucky, he's my rock 

fo


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Good morning Ladies...

How are we all this morning??

Just been on my driving lesson and went well so i think im finally cracking it! Did the left reverse, woo hoo finally cracking it I hope!

Sorry now for a question and bit TMI I have spotting today! Is that normall Im on 100mg clomid first cycle, last tab was on monday, got scan on monday to see how everything going! Little bit worried!

Katie x


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

hey Dk i don't know much about spotting as i haven't had any yet lol   hopefully one of the other girls can answer your question 

FO i know what you mean about sore boos, my DP gave me a squeeze yesterday and i screamed they are so sore, even finding it a bit hard to sleep as they are catching when i turn :-(  think i might have to take the pircings out too, ouch but we will see what next month brings,  suffering af pains today as well :-(  

falling apart lol


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi DK i've never spotted on day 10, are you charting ya temp as i now know that i ov on day 11 not 14 just by my temp, with clomid i get bad cramps when i ov, 


bub i fell the same, my body is in bits, 

fo


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

its ok Fo i am still sporting a smile, its friday and i am pleased i will be at home all weekend with Ryan.

in the wars at the moment, had a gas bottle fall on the back of my leg at work my bruise is just starting to go, then monday the nurse at the hospital took my bloody but forgot to let the arm strap off and couldn't get anymore blood out, looks like she collapsed my vein lol bruise goes half way down my forearm lol  and this morning sliced my fingers open with a scalpel lol  Joy lol

you not at work today?


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Oooo I had that the last blood test i had, she made a mess of my left so had to get more from my right  

only opening the shop 1 til 5.30 from now on, so i'll see how i feel in a bit, worried as don't have a loo at work ( v old shop) and feel sick and need the loo lots, not usre its worth the worry, i'll see,
now don't you go hurting ya self again, silly 

fo


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

i know i got to massive blue plasters on my fingers lol stupid girl me!
god if i dodn't know better i would say af is a'comin lol


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

I have just called the fertitlly nurse i have about the test results and the spotting!.

She said that the test is totally fine he has a high count at 145million and 66% mobitly is good! the 17% one i was worried about is the morphology on 17% but to be low needs to be 9% so 17% is tottaly fine!    She said all is good so thats one worry gone! 

With the spotting she has said that if its only a little not to worry, if it get worse or get more pain go to the hospital as i could have a reaction and have the over stimulated overies thing to high a doseage!  

Katie x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

can't stop reading from this site, pg symptoms, 13dpo just just how i'm feeling 

http://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/

fo


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry might seem thick what does 2DPO mean?


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Days past ovulation x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

it means days past ovulation, when by when my temp went up and pain i get

fo


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

we've all done it  

How to Pee on a Stick (POAS)

Step 1...Pee on the stick. (must be sure to hold it under urine stream for a heartbeat longer than recommended just to be sure).

Step 2...Stare at stick while you continue peeing. Feel heart jump when urine passes over the spot where the line would be and it hitches for a second, then gets a dark line...then keeps going, taking your dark line with it to the test window.

Step 3...Place on bathroom counter. Pretend not to stare at it. Let's try to give yourself busy work to keep from looking at it. In fact, your toilet now gets cleaned once per day.

Step 4...Tell yourself you are expecting a BFN. Then start to mist up when you see that it is, in fact, a BFN. Stare at the blank spot for a full minute before picking it up.

Step 5...First, go to window and check it under day light.

Step 5...Now, stand on toilet to be closer to light in ceiling. Check strip.

Step 6...Close one eye. Squint other eye.

Step 7...Turn on several lamps around house. Hold strip under lamp. Check strip.

Step 8...Hold strip OVER lamp. Check strip.

Step 9...Hold strip in front of lamp so light shines THROUGH strip, just in case.

Step 10...Pull stick apart. Hesitate for a heartbeat when you realize you are holding the still wet "wick" in one hand, then continue the destruction.

Step 11...Repeat Steps 5-9.

Step 12...Throw stick away.

Step 13...Pick stick back up out of trash.

Step 14...Repeat Steps 12 and 13 the rest of the day!

 so true

fo


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey FO,

That is so right  

Well done


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

found more rubbish but so true and made me  

- the Big 'O' no longer refers to orgasm, but instead to ovulation

- you show everyone who will look at your bbt charts

- every twinge is a potential sign: ovulation pain OR perhaps implantation

- it no longer strikes you as the least bit odd to check out at the pharmacy with both HPTs and tampons in your cart.

- you schedule your social events around your ovulation day

- if your OPK comes up +, you cancel all social engagements that night so you can BD & lie with your legs elevated and butt up in the air afterwards

- you talk using mysterious acronymns that only your ttc buddies understand: ttc, BD, ewcm, bbt, opk, 2ww

- your morning motto is: "Don't talk to me until I've taken my temperature"

- you take your temperature more than once a day (committed TTCer)

- you refuse to finish decorating that 3rd bedroom in your new house, because you can't stand the thought of getting it just the way you want it only to have to tear it apart next month in order to make room for the nursery you'll be needing.

- you put off buying any fall/winter clothes, because you hope they won't fit by the time the weather gets cooler.

- you clip coupons for OPKs and HPTs

- your doctor says, "Now take these home and inject this needle into your stomach every day" and you don't even flinch.

- you spend more on OPKs, HPTs, and fertility supplements than you do on clothes

- the thought of nausea makes your heart skip a beat!

- you make a mental note of what day of your cycle it is before you say "ok" to a drink

- you get sick but make sure you can take the medicine in case you are pregnant...and would rather stay sick if you can't take the medicine..

- you finally look forward to mornings! Another opportunity to take and record your temp!

- you refer (and think) of your husband, not as his real name, but as the letters "DH" in real life

- you suffer silently from Infertility Vision (IV) - defined as the ability to see pink lines that nobody else can see. It's a very common condition among POASers during the days leading up to the official test day. Research is still being done, but at present there is no cure for it!

fo


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Ohh Fo, you have certainly cheered me up and made me laugh but they are so true to us ladies.


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hilarious... although I am still learning what all the abbreviations mean


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Well funny..

Hiya Misty how youy doing?


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hi Rees
Hungry!  And I haven't even started the Clomid yet


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

I know it does make you hungry,You just have to try and eat healthy things but have the occaional treat..For me and some of the other girls the weight goes on your boobies (.)(.) I went from a A to a C cup dont mind that   but its the bigger bum and thighs I hate


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

OMG I'm already a D cup with a pot belly  

I am doomed  

Must start behaving myself


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh bless ya ..Whats your BMI? When are you starting clomid?  I have taken up aerobics once a week to try and keep some of it off!  I hate my belly now too


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

No idea what my BMI is.  I'm 5'6 and am lurking just below 11 stone.

I'm a bit on the podgy side  

I suppose I needed an excuse to do something about it, and what better excuse than this? 

Starting Clomid next cyle (in about 2 weeks).  Not been told about scans though.  Should I be getting them?


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Misty,
Some PCT'S (Primary Care Trusts) provide tracking scanning, others don't.  My con said to go away and use ov sticks, but I decided I wanted to know whether it was working or not, so I paid privately for tracking scans.  They basically use a dildo ultra sound to look at your ovaries and look for follicles growing.  I found it really valuable, but expensive (~£100 per scan and you would have around 3-5 scans starting on CD10 (cycle day 10))

Even if you don't have scans, charting your temperature and getting a CD21 progesterone test (or 7DPO if you can) can be very valuable info and let you know that everything is working (or not)

PoD


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Well I am 5.2 stone and was 9 stone now 10  

But I suppose its worth it to get preggers...


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Where is everyone


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey FO,

How you feeling..my boobies feel HUGE!! 

thats what I was thinking, I am mega busy today at work,boss is off! but can post now and then!


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

keep looking at mine in the mirror to look for veins and if nips are getting darker   

going to walk the dogs in a bit, take it nice and slow, then make some spicey veggie soup 

roll on tmw am testing testing 123, 

fo


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

hey girlies i  have been hiding been busy at work, still suffering af type pains, like a dull ache :-( lol and i feel so tired, but on the upside looks like we are going bowling tomorrow eve


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Tell me about it mega busy today I am


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi,
I'm not too busy, which I hate...dreading going back to the hairdressers too - God I hope they can fix it!!!!


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

PoD, i just hope they do it properly   its hard reversing bright highlights only thing i think they can do is apply a darker blonde colour, which will still leave you with some bright strands. or they might start again and dye all your hair, but hopefully not with a standard brown as it will go green.....  my thoughts will be with you.  

i hate going to the hair dressers, as they never give you quite what you want lol


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Bubs,
yeah, but I trusted her as she has done my hair 3 times before and it has been perfect...I just don't know what came over her! 

I'm sure they'll fix it, 
PoD


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

i need mine cutting but i am so scared lol,  i have a friend who is a hairdresser but she is only 19 and i think my hair will be too much for her to handle, back to toni and guy me thinks lol

i have just had to undo my belt and jeans because of the pains i am getting, i hope it is all worth it


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

it's that blooming clomid - it really gives you some odd symptoms doesn't it?  I was bloated before ovulating last month, I joked with friends saying I felt 'gravid' (full of eggs)!


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi,

FO - your earlier posting made me smile   - good luck for the testing   , let us know if its a bfp - really hope so.

Poddy - hope they sort your hair out what a pain, thanks for keeping us all in order on here you are always spot on with telling us all not to obsess too much

Bubkin - with you on the hair issues, thought I had a hairdresser I trusted at Saks but its got so expensive now I don't think its worth it & have to try somewhere new 

Harm - still thinking about you & Claire , 

Hi Misty, Rees  

So looking forward to going home tonight and not doing anything all weekend,

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

yeah i know what you mean PoD, its only started happening today same at the bleeding gums, and when i say bleeding i mean the bled lolhave had very dry lips the last 2 days too, clomid hasn't dried me out down stairs just in my mouth lol 

hey jenny, its funny being scared of a hairdresser, i sit in the chair and my hands start sweating lol  i was mentally scared as a youngan, i went in asked for a trin and left with a bob! lol very cautious still lol


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Jenny,

Your right Pod does keep us going bless her!  

Pod I hope you hair turns out ok hun.....They will prob just tone it down.

I need my hair cut but keep forgetting.

Oh whats everyone doing for dinner tonight then?  Is it Friday night take aways?


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Know what you mean Bubs I am dry upstairs and not downstairs  ,always thirsty and when I cleaned my teeth last night and weds my gums were a bit sore too but not bleeding though! Do you think that is the clomid?


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Afternoon girlies!

How are we allall had a good afternoon?

Just been to school to pick jack up, he now spending the night with my mother so me and DH can go out or chill out and do lots of BMS hehe!

Still got some spotting though and have been told to keep eye on it see how it goes! 

I have been thinking, i was on 200mg metformin before i went on the 100mg clomid! I have stopped taking the metformin as i though i was only ment to be taking clomid but other people on here seem to be doing both im confused  now! I have my scan on monday so il ask then!   i know!

Katie xx


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

nah not for us, but its close, going a yummy stirfry tonight, but i have this thing over the last 5 days i must eat spicey food??..... weird lol

haven't a clue, don't really know how my body will react till the next cycle really 

i think is is only rees who has met too DK


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Katie,

I am on 1500mg of Metformin,I hate taking it makes me feel tired and sicky,but you have to carry on taking it with Clomid,Met is to be taken every day with food,how do you find Met hun?


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

The first lot i had i ended up in hospital with terrible sickness and diareah Sorry TMI was in for 2weeks was awful so stopped it and then gave me a break, them put me back on it but the slow realease one, which i con take better than the normal one but still a little sick and tired!

The fertillty nurse never said anything about stopping or carrying on with it so i stopped!

I go for a scan on mon to see how my eggs are coming along  and how many folicals etc! First cycle you see not to clued up! x


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

Katie do you have cysts on your ovaries?


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey DKJG,

Oh no thats not good in hospital with Met... I also have the slow release ones wish I did not have to take them. You cant have a glass of vino either when on Met?


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

i am not a doctor... obviously but ress have you ever wondered if you didn't take the met if you would ov?    i mean i have no cysts and met done nothing for me in terms of ovulating. but i have clomid on its own now and it looks like i have ov'd on my first month of 50mg


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey Bubs,

I have no cycts either and after  rounds of clomid at 50mg they said take met with the first round of 100mg and to carry on taing it with through until the next cycle of 150mg clomid? I have thought about if it is going to work or not,and just do clomid!?


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

i don't think it would hurt, but then like i say i am not a doctor, the rest of us don't take met, you diabetic or anything?


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

No Im not a diabetic or anything,they said take it because my cycles are very irregular and the Met should help to regulate them,This is the first cycle on Met and today is CD34 and no sign of AF...

I cant see it helping me to ovuate though!! Even if I ovulate it will be a start! It does seem like I am getting no where though as the cons said I cant have scans or more bloods and the cd21 bloods are wrong because my cycles are way out~!! so frustrating...


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

hi ya

a bit worried as my laptop is sick, screen keeps flashing, so i'm up on the home pc, can't type as well on here.

I have had really dry peeling lips (on my face) for the past week, keep biting them  

well had a walk, felt sicky and when i got back TMI went to the loo number2 and had af pains but nothing now 

also have less cm today,

well won't be on as much later if my laptop isn't working, i'm not one to sit in the spare room all night on me tod.

TK hope ya ok, catch up over week end i hope,  

well hope all you crazy cats have a good and happy weekend and   for our tests,
starting to worry now

fo


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

me darlins! How is everyone?!

Sorry not really been on today, been feeling well n truly 

u lot have been busy haven't u?! Miss one day n have 4 pages to get through   

Welcome to the newbie (sorry cant remember ur name)  

FO how r u hun?! I read ur earlier posts n they made me laugh   Good luck for when u test in the morning hun! Make sure u let us know a.s.a.p  

hay Bubs, DK, Rees hope ur all alright  

 PoDsY hows the hair now?! I'd be pretty  off with that n id refuse to leave the salon till they sorted it out free of charge   lets hope it looks better now  

Sorry if i have missed anyone but a big   to ya anyway!

Well everyone's seems to be talking about symptoms...... i have none  apart from burping a lot n feeling a bit more peckish but no sore nips or anything  oh yeah and my temp dropped today but i had a drink last night so i had to discard it, just wait n see how it is tomorrow   and ive got 2 lil ''spots'' but not the popping type ones iykwim in between my (.Y.)   x

TK x


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi All

Hope you all ok. Am on a big downer today so not stopping to drag you all down. Gonna eat curry and drink wine.
Have a nice wk end xx

Dilly


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Dilly, whats got ya feeling down hun?!  

TK x


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

eveing ladies,  

on the off chance i went home and checked this mornings pg test as i am cheating and testing everyday lol  

and there is a faint line!!! probably evaporation line but hey a line none the less, hmmm wonder what tomorrow will bring.  this dry lips thing is annoying they are all tingly and dry    and i never ever get dry lips 

prob just me reading into things, still suffering a little with this dull ache too 

we are off bowling tomorrow eve so i will check in before we go   

bubsxx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

oh [email protected] not lookiing good for my laptop, might be a trip to bristol shopping mal for a v v v cheap new on, this one was secondhand.

well i don't feel as sick at the mo, why do i feel down that i'm going to test tmw scared i quess

well i'm going to sign off as hate using this pc,

sleep well gals and many   for anyone testing am  

fo


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

morning ladies!!

hey Fo let us know the outcome ;-) i keep getting really faint pos lines but i think they could be evap ones 

hope laptop hunting goes well


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Good morning Ladies..

Hope all are well and any one doing tests this monring have good outcomes 

Me and jack are off shoping today while DH and DF does the kitchen..Great fun!

Hope you have good day!

Katie xx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Good Morning Ladies, how are we all?! x

FO where are ya this morning?!celebrating some good news i hope   x hurry  up n let us know  

Hi Bubs lets hope there not evaporation lines hun   when is ur OTD?! x

hi Katie, how r u?! hope ur and ur LO have a good day out hun x 

TK x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Just found this n thought i would share it will u all...






Be warned tho it WILL make u cry  x

/links


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Morning fo and tk.....

Just waiting for mum to come and get us! Its like waiting foe christmas hehe guess it will prob come sooner 

Sorry TK what is LO! 

X


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hay Katie,

Sure ur mum wont be long  

LO is Little One x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Morning all

Well did test at 4 this am and of course it was bfn   not to low about it as it is a bit early, 14dpo, temp still 37.0 

Day 30 will be wednesday so have one more test and if af stays away i'll test then.

still feeling sicky and having flashing lights first thing   still a bit shakey

Well its rainning here grrrrrrrrrrrrrr off to look for a laptop later, that will be my little treat for these weeks of feeling poo

How's you TK  

fo


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

hello FO, 

Sorry 2 hear it was a bfn but as u have said it is still early and there is time for it 2 change   
Good news on the temp... looking good and have fun shopping later!  

I miss calculated my temp y'day, found the bit of paper i scribbled on n it was lower then i thought   instead on 36.2 it was 36.0 but still feeling gd about this month b/c it went up again this morning to 36.3 so its all gd     

TK x


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Good afternoon ladies,


I have read your post from last night and this morning.

TK Sorry your feeling pontgs,any better yet?What have you been up to the weekend?

FO Sorry about your bfn but there still is time... 

I had slight period pains about 7am but no period yet and pains have gone...weird! Boobies feel massive and heavy.
I have had a bit of a pamper today went to the hairdressers and got hair chopped,looking good..and treated myself to pizza last night which made me feel fat   I thought about testing myself but sure theres no point but fogot to take my temp today 

Hiyp Pod,hows your hair doing now any better? did they sort it?

Hi Katie,enjoyed your shop?how are you today?

Harm,still thinking of you,how you doing? 

Anyone heard from Abby or Rose


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Good afternoon ladies how are we all..

Mother turned up just after the last message TK, shopping was manic and the town totally packed, mad its still about 10weeks til xmas! 

Sorry to hear of the negitive test results FO but i pray for you on wed!  

Rees Im fine thank you, how are you, feeling very weepy today and having problems going to the loo(number 2 sorry TMI)any one else have this??

Katie x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello All, too many names to quote, soz
Well my hair looks fab!  I was a bit anxious about going back, but the girl was so professional and first she toned it down and then she put my natural colour back in to break it up a bit and it looks the best it's ever been! I am so happy with it and proud of myself for going back, as I don't like to even return faulty goods, let alone confront the hairdresser  

There was no charge, but I was sitting in the chair thinking 'I hope I don't have to pay anothe £85'   

Still got mega hurty boobs and not sure if I've ov'd yet because even though my temp when up, I haven't been getting a full nights sleep    this morning it was the puddy-tat purring in my ear!

I did a bit of research about the costs of IUI and IVF - crikey! I looked at the Women's London Clinic, Hammersmith Hospital and Southampton hospital and it looks like £850ish for IUI and £5000 for IVF.  The most disappointing thing is that you have to be prepared for 25% success rate, so about 4 tries of IVF- that's £20,000 potentially for nothing! Also, if you have a failed cycle i.e your eggies don't fertilise or are not viable you still have to pay 50% cost  

Looks like we'll be having a sparse Christmas this year  
PoD


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Good evening ladies...

Thought i would pop in and say hi and that every one is quiet today hope your all ok...

Katie xx


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Girls,

DKJG - have had a similar problem to one you mentioned - have you tried accupuncture - I found that it helped with this, but have stopped going now and switched to reflexology instead.  Probably worth mentioning to the clinic just in case there is something more to it.

FO - really hope it does turn out to be a bfp.

Poddy - its scary that it might cost so much to get our dream isn't it?  I've noticed the charges in the south seem much higher.  However the chances are different for everyone, one of the Yorkshire girls just got pregnant on her first IVF and several friends of mine got pregnant on the second.  Have you heard anything back from your MP?  Lets hope the clomid works and none of us need to go on to this.  In my area there are waiting lists for self funding IVF as well as NHS so you would only be able to do so many cycles a year anyway, when you look at it as an annual cost maybe its a little less scary?

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

hey ladies!  

anyone noticed the pregnancy signs thingy on fertilityfriend?  gives you points lol weird.

well this morning i had another test with a faint positive but this afternoon i have some brown cm,  so i think the show is over for me this month but obly time will tell, my temp is still elevated in triphasic pattern but i don't hold out much hope :-(  feel a bit down now as yesterday i even felt preg its weird.  skin breakout has started to sort itself out so hope fully i won't be getting anymore.

any words of wisdom are greatly needed atm

bubsxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Remember hunny lots of people get bleeding in early pregnancy so just some light brown discharge is probably nothing to worry about ..           if you looked at the pregnancy test straight away hunny a faint line is looking quite positive           you should always read a test within the timescales on the instructions as otherwise it could be an evap line  

Cat x


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hello all you lovely ladies,so many to mention

Hey Bubs,

You still could be pregnant hun   Hows you today...still feeling down or a little better? I feel ok today I suppose but I think I am def not pregnant but on day 36 today  

I went to my sisters & her DH last night for dinner with myt DH and we were discussing the TTC thing,they only had 1 roun d of clomid and she fell preggers straight away,so unfair!! She also said that they scanned her through the cycle to see when she ovulated as like m e her cycles were between 30 and 60 days and so 21 bloods will always be wrong.so really we could be having baby sex the taotally wrong times an d I could be OV..I felt so ennoyed that for a whole year the hospital not scanned m e once,I am going to the docs week to say that I need to be scanned this cycle as it may even be my last clomid really hope they can do something for me...I have read alot of the girls on here are scanned! Do you have scans hun?

Hi FO,Sorry its a bfp for you honey but it may still be to early like you say its not over until the AF arrives eh?

Hiya Pos,

I read up on the IVF and IUI to its rediculas isnt it..How can we just pull £20,000. My hospital is also the same hun and only get one try when your over 37 its stupid!! How you doing today anyway?Up to much?

Katie - Hello Im ok hun thanks,still feel a bit sad though,whats up hun why you weapy?


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

hi ya ladies

no joy with getting a laptop yest,      by the time we had gone to every dam store and all of all then were out of stock , i was like satan him self, in the car home i flipped my lid and cried and cried, poor dh wasn't sure what to say or do, felt really low last night,  

today and yest am i have been coughing and retching or burping loads, getting the shakes every am, and just feel crap,
Temp is still ok 36.9, only thing i can eat at the mo is salt and vingar crisps  

had a few pains today   for next week

how is everyone,

if i don't get a laptop this week then i'll only be on here mornings til 12 then at work won't be online Grrrrrrrrrr

fo


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Good afternoon ladies how are we all today!

Was a rather quiet day yesterday was sad and lonely 

Just cooking roast dinner, after me, DH and Jack went to the park and feed the ducks....

Sorry to hear about the brown CM Bubs.....  its not your AF

Katie x


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hiya Katie,

we love roast dinners,,yummy!! I'll be cooking ours soon,Having Pork,what you havinh?


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Good afternoon Rees,

Pork umm love it!
We having chicken thats the only thing our LO will eat if he eats that pest today!

Got my scan tomorow at midday so nervous they going say not got enough eggs or something!


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Woooohooo BubS!!  To get a faint positive on 11dpo has got to be a great sign   and to have some brown CM when your temp is still high is also not a problem, remember, when AF comes your temp drops  

I've told this story 100 times on this site, but it is true - both my sisters didn't know they were pg because they got their period! and one sister even had about 3 periods throughout the first few months, everytime worrying about m/c.  Also, I was reading a magazine while at the hairdressers and this one girl reckons she didn't know she was pg until she went into labour! She'd been having what she though was periods! LOL

Hi Jenny,
I have saved a lot of money, so for us it is not that that infuriates me, it is the fact that my friend can get her bunions removed on the NHS but we aren't entitled to create life...there is a great quote in this book I've been reading - I'll post it in a mo.

Hi Rees,
Just made a huge roast dinner after getting really narc'd off at Sainsburys (I went on my own and bought too much and needed help packing, but the stupid boy on the checkout just kept throwing stuff down the belt at me   )  I think I have def. ovulated, as my temp was a lot higher today, but can't pinpoint exactly when, as I have not been sleeping well over the last few nights    My (.)(.) are really, really sore and enlarged and hard...I don't normally get that until a week before AF and even then, they aren't hard...I'm sure it's the clomid even though I haven't taken it this cycle.

Hi DK,
I has been quiet! Just wait until everyone is back at work tomorrow though    Don't be nervous, this is the first of many scans.  If there aren't any follies (which there will be   ) then you will go back on Wednesday for another check and then every other day until they see them ripen off!    Just lie back and think of......England!

Hi FO,
Why don't you order a lappy online with next day delivery you could be set up by Tuesday? dabs.com might do them.

PoD

/links


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi pod! 

Can you please tel me what to expect on this scan, what are they scanning for, sorry if i sound really thick but am unsure, what i am ment to expect!

I am on 100mg of clomid first cycle and been gettin pains on mainly my left side down the front last few days!  Does that mean my right side is doing nothing??

katie x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Also sorry what is with the temp thing am i to late to be doing mine now?does it rise leading to ovulation or start after it

Sorry if i seem really thick, we concived with no worrys with jack didnt even try now 4yrs down the line and 4 MC later all this is needed! Help and advise is very much welcomes and we are greatful!

Thank you all  xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

The clomid is just stimulating what your body would normally do so it tends to be one ovary over the other that works that stimulates each cycle, occasionally you will get smaller ones on the other side, so its not a bad sign that you are only getting pains on one side hun 

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

DKJG You have to do your temp as soon as you wake up before getting out of bed for it to be accurate and at the same time each day   temps can show changes in your cycle ..but it can also make you obsessed   with changes rather than relaxing through your cycle ..if you have regular bms it should cover the bases anyway, but some people find it reassuring to plot their cycle   

Have you had any investigations re recurrent miscarriage ? as plotting your cycle is useful for conceiving but will not effect what happens afterwards hun  

Cat x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi DK,
Sure, sorry I didn't realise that you didn't know what it was all about.  Basically, it is very quick. This is my experience:
Got to hospital and given a gown to get into.  I kept my knickers on at this stage because I then had to sit in a waiting area.  Then I was called in, took off my knick-knacks and was asked to sit on the very end of the bed with my feet on a chair.  I had to put my feet together and let my legs flop open.  The con then inserted the ultrasound up into my "v" and then moved it around until he could see the uterus and he measured the thickness of the lining and then looked at the ovaries to check for follies and measure their size.  The follies get to about 20mm to 24mm before bursting and on CD10 mine were usually 16mm.  He/she will also tell you how many you have.  Each one is a potential eggy, although not all follies contain an egg. I went back every other day to check on the progress and when I had one that was at least 18mm, I was given the HCG trigger shot to get them to burst 36-40hrs later, although it is unlikely you will get this if on the NHS and I think I got it because I was getting cysts forming thought to be from un-burst follies.  I found the closer to ov I got, I found it (dildo-cam) very uncomfortable, but it turns out that it was the endo that was making it hurt.  Also, if you have a lot of follies, it can be uncomfortable, but not painful.

It sounds scary and I remember being really nerous throughout the first set of scans, but it is amazing how accustom to things we become.  Please don't fret, the con/sonographer will be very considerate and make everything as comfortable for you as possible.  

I don't think pain in one side or the other matters, it could just be you have a couple more follies on the left than on the right!  

Just saw your question on temping - start before ov if you can.  It will be great if you are getting scanned and temping - loads more info.  I'll PM you with a how to guide.

PoD


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi All

Hope you all ok
 for you Bubs, Chill out if You can
Good Luck everyone testing.
Hi Pods,Cat and Tk   
I am popping in and out reading your posts but really Pi**ed off with whole thing at the minute so lying low patiently waiting for AF, Progesterone giving me spots, moody as hell and feel rough like should have AF any day but this is known to go on for wks.

Will be back when I have something positive to say, Dont forget abt me 

take care all

Dilly


----------



## TracyK (Dec 18, 2007)

Quick ques?I know my consultant said that if I have a period it doesn't mean I ovulated that cycle - but is it possible to ovulate mthan once in a cycle? I'm on day 83 and have sharps pains in my right ovary, and slippery cm, had this about a month back too. Not doing temps or anything, and havent started clomid yet, but keeping track on the offchance my bits work on their own!


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Tracy,
It is not possible to ovulate twice in one cycle, however and anovulatory cycle can give you lots of false starts and extended periods of CM.  It could be that your body has been trying to ov and then changing it's mind so to speak!  Get BMSing, if it's EWCM, then there is every possibility your body will get on with ovulating  
Good luck,
PoD


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Dilly   Sorry you are feeling down hun  

Dk   Once you have had a few scans it is like a walk in the park hun .. have to say I didn't have to stick my legs on a chair though   I got a comfy bed to lie on   

POD  

Tracey   I had a really long cycle whilst on clomid and got so tired of waiting that I asked them to scan me and it turned out I had just ovulated ..so a tiny bit of discharge that I had that cycle had in fact been my AF for that month   so stranger things have happened hunny, I guess technically that is two cycles but without a significant AF in the middle it just felt like one cycle  

 Anyone for a slice of virtual cake .. its carrot cake today 



Cat x


----------



## TracyK (Dec 18, 2007)

Cheers girls - I had some brown discharge about a week ago, and my boobs are sore - just been there so many times I can't bring myself to test.  DH keeps saying you've said that before and you weren't - keep thinking if I am preg will still be if test later lol. Back at the clinic in a month so might do a test then.  Got pains in tummy like a pulled muscle, not periody pains.  

DK - my scans were on a bed too - legs spread like having a smear. Didlo cam doesn't hurt, feels bit odd though.  Last time I told the sonographer to give my ovaries a knock to get them working lol - she said she wished that worked!  
Dilly    

DH is making banana cake if you'd like some too Cat?


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

oooh i like these new smiley things lol how come there not showing with the rest of them?!  

Good news ay Bubs... one lil bean on board maybe?!  

Sorry to many names to mention but a big   to ya x

 PoDsY how u doing? x

FO how r hun?! why dont u have a look online hun?!

well still no news from me, no symptoms at all   but my temp 36.3 again today, not as high as it was so maybe af is on her way  

TK x


----------



## TracyK (Dec 18, 2007)

PoDdy said:


> Hi Tracy,
> It is not possible to ovulate twice in one cycle, however and anovulatory cycle can give you lots of false starts and extended periods of CM. It could be that your body has been trying to ov and then changing it's mind so to speak! Get BMSing, if it's EWCM, then there is every possibility your body will get on with ovulating
> Good luck,
> PoD


That makes sense as they said from my scans I don't ovulate


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Good afternoon TK....
Hi tracy never spoken to you so hi from us  
Thank you for all the help wouldloveababycat!

I have had lots of internal scans before due to little one when preg also when i had the 4 MC longest being 16weeks which was awful
they are very painful but thats because i suffer from having a very small Womb and my overies are very far back...All scans laying on bed with leg apart! NICE!

In regards to MC yes had lots of test this is why now on clomid! they first though my DH sperm was weak but now all the tests (twice)say he is fine!
All my blood tests, scans, HSGs, etc all come back fine all my tubes etc all fine! Hormone levels perfect! I did have a pituatory tumor had it removed nov 06 and they said that even the slightist knock can cause problems, they said after the op all was well and no probs but con said that  the bloods and test might not see a prob as it could be so minor but my body might pick up on it!

Are DH allowed in the scan with us?
Also what are the levels/lining/thickness/folicys etc im looking for
Can you tel im nervous hehe! x


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Tracy,
It is not possible to ovulate twice in one cycle, however and anovulatory cycle can give you lots of false starts and extended periods of CM.  It could be that your body has been trying to ov and then changing it's mind so to speak!  Get BMSing, if it's EWCM, then there is every possibility your body will get on with ovulating  
Good luck,
PoD

Makes sense to me too girls. CM often fits with ov then blood tests and temp lets me down so dont take too much notice xx


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi DK,
I think the aim is an 8mm think lining??  and anything up to 24mm follies, but for your first scan, any follies are good!  Yes DH can go in with you.  Mine didn't like to, he felt weird about what was going on with another man at the helm, so to speak   and I felt more comfortable without him there too.  Yep, the chair thing for me for all scans, NHS and private....very comfy though.
PoD


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

The quote I mentioned earlier from "In vitro Fertilisation" by Brian Dale and Kay Elder. I thought it was a really nice arguement as to why we ought to have IVF made available to us. Especially after the comment that fertility was considered in the same category as tatoo removal 

"_In the armoury of medical technology that now exists for the alleviation of disease and improvement in the quality of life, there is nothing to match the unique contribution of assisted reproduction. There is no other life experience that matches the birth of a baby in significance and importance. The responsibility of nurturing and watching children grow and develop alters the appreciation of life and health, with a resulting long-term impact upon individuals, families and, ultimately, society. Thus the combination of oocyte [egg] and sperm to create an embryo with the potential to develop into a unique individual cannot be regarded lightly as merely another form of invasive medical technolog, but must be treated with respect and responsibility due to the most fundamental areas of human life._"

BTW, I did get a response from my MP. He is very supportive and regularly brings the provision of IVF up in meetings with out PCT. He is going to get back to me when he meets with them in Novemebr to hear what the new budgets are. He said that MP's have promised to follow the advice from NICE (6xIUI and 3IVF for all) but they are having difficulty getting the PCT's to adopt it on the grounds of cost.....maybe if they did fewer tatoo removals and tummy tucks there'd be a bit more spare change LOL 

Politcal PoD signing out


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Evening all  

well what is going on  burping, hand shakes, only eated crisps and ice cream today,
drinking loads, spotty grrrrrrrr feel sick

If i'm not preggers then i need to be put down  

fo


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi FO

Wow woo hoo   for you, hope you get the result you been longing for soon! 

x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Lots of men seemed to go into the scans when I was waiting to go in   up to you though hunny   the extra smilies you get when you become a charter member along with games etc .. I love smilies  

   


              for BFP's 
Cat x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Wouldloveababycat Our little one will be at nursery tomorow so thats a bonus not got to worry about him but would you recomend the DH coming in as he said he would like to but i just think whats the point there is nothing to see really!

Im so nervous can you tel hehe, i dont stop talking when i nervous, just seem so lonely and down about it! x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I would encourage him if he is showing interest as it makes him realise what you have to go through and might help him to understand it all a bit more   but only if you feel comfortable with him coming in hunny  

I had a friend who got pregnant and only fancied salt and vinegar crisps   ooh might be promising   

Cat x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

hi ya cat

i like s n v crisps when i feel sick for some strange reason, and flat cola 
also i'm sat here and all i can smell is talc powder  

roll on wednesday, day 26 today but last month went to day 30 so who knows
I'm not feeling positive at the mo, defo not taking clomid this time just to have a break from the madness.

fo


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

evening ladies, 
                      when i got home thought i would try another cheapy pee stick thank god they were 20 for 3 quid lol.  when i come to testing proper next week i'll get a proper one or three lol.  
well any way that faint positive is still there so i am hoping this bleed stops, its not red at all at the moment just brown, i'll check its still there in the morning 

bubsxxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi bubs....

Have you had a good day! Faint pos is good,Fingers crossed for you!

Where did you get 20 for £3 thats well cheap and good 

x


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

i got them fromm .com  they advertise their stuff on ebay.    i have had worried day i have been panikin its all over but just been to the loo AGAIN lol and the brown seems to be going a bit now, hopefully it was just a glitch lol

/links


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Il have a look, my testing time will soon come along but bet dont happen this month!

Could be inplantion bleed, they often happena do sometime can cause period style pains that i do no hehe!

When i was preg with jack, i bleed every month well every 5 weeks for 7months! He now 4 so can happen and it wad red fresh blood...

Got my first tracking scan tomorow bubs and am soooooooooooooooooo nervous and worried i guess its the not knowing what to expect!


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello Bub  

 for you, AF could come at any time now so v nervous about going to the loo  

fo


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

also keep getting little bumps on the inside of my cheak and if i scratch then with my finger they leave blood on my finger,
whats that all about, 

fo


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

How do you get that purple writting at the bottom of each messgae about yourselfs?x


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

thanks fo    i am     for you too, be nice to have a buddy   we can support each other then lol 

i have this really strange thing i feel nothing like myself i mean i thought i was happy but i have been another person for a few days, i feel really happy and content which is strange, not saying  i am not happy far from it but i always feel like i am smiling 

mmm my very weird think this month is the dry lips, i never get them  
you never know, we could be the next ones shouting    fingers crossed 

DK, i am sure everything will be fine, i wish i had tracking but it wasn't offered to me so i just temp and poke around in there lol   you'll be fine 

got to your profile and edit your signature to get that writing 

bubsxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Brown blood could be embie digging in so keep thinking positive      

Cat x


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

i am trying cat i really hope i have made it, but anything could happen yet temp is still up which is great


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

​
Everyone in 2ww

Cat x


----------



## VicG (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

You have all been busy again!

Hi to all the newies.

CONGRATS SWEETUMS  

Bubs - sounds promising for you this month -    .

FO - your posts earlier in the week about pee sticks etc made me smile

Jen - so glas to here that you have been able to start the clomid.

Hi Dilly, Minxy and everyone else

Now I have a question for you all.  I am on CD 12.  I usually ov CD 11, 12 or 13.  I had a faint postive on an OPK yesterday, and a negative one today (will wait and see what my temp does tomorrow)  But all day yesterday and today I have had a really sore back - bottom left hand side.  Could this be some sort of weird ov pain??  Or am I just trying to create silly symptoms in my head and maybe its completely unrelated and I have pulled my back doing something else  

I really hope I did ov over the weekend as DH is working 150 miles away this week and if temp doesn't go up tomorrow he will have to drive home for more BMS on Tues (i.e 150 mile drive, a quicky and then 150 mile drive back   .


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

VicG  i have a very sore lower back when 2 days before i ovulated, so fingers crossed i got a +opk, then the next a neg as i wasn't testin 5 dyas runnin,  only did it because my temp dipped, i hope you are getting lots of BMS!!!


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

*[fly]Good Morning Ladies[/fly]*

how is everyone this morning 

thankfully even though i am still having the brown cm, my temp is high and af hasn't come altho i don't quite know when i am ment to expect her lol
did another cheapy pg test and it still reads the same with the faint positive, i thnk they must be defective but only time will tell 

How you olding up FO and TK 

will have a busy morning at work if i can get off the sofa 

Bubsxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Good morning ladies!

How are we all this monring! All been quiet this weekend but pod informs me the weeks are the busiest! 

Thats good news bub you still have high temp and faint lines   

Just getting LO ready for school, driving lesson them scan ummm soooooooooooo nervous now!

Katie x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Good morning ladies! 

TK, Pod, Bubs, Fo, Any anyone i have missed  

How are we all this morning!

Thats the LO off to nursery now til 3! 

Got my first tracking scan today,

Got alot of pain in the right side(weird as most of the pain was in my left side) at the mo been up all night with it in so much pain, hardly slept! Got terrible headache to  , is this normal ladies?can you tel im new to this hehe?!

Katie x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Where's my mate TK I miss you  

morning all

temp still 36.9 , had a few af pains, we   last night and had sharp pain in right side, and my left nip is also hurting today, sharp pain 

still feel sicky, have loads of saliva so think that might be making me feel sick,

I am feeling realistic today and really don't think its our month. not feeling v chipper today.

how is everyone, well i hope  

fo


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Good morning girlies,

I have been thinking weather or not to do a test as my boobis seem to have grown even more within a few days...I thought thats strange,no sign of AF either!? CD 37 Today? x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Good morning rees!
Dev think you should do a test yes! x


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

hey, FO  think positive  your being a very good girl by not testing early!  i am terrible.
keep expecting af to come because of the brown but i have still not had a drop in temp yet and nor have you so be positive 
i did a deep relaxation thingy last night where you have to listen to paul mckenna lol i was extremely relaxed was really nice, i recommend it

DK your'll be fine on your scan stop worrying  no worse than having a smear i would have thought 

Rees you have nothing to lose by doing a test, at least you will know then 

bubsxx


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hiya Bubs,

I will get one today hun..Hows you?still positve faints that a very good sign hun.

Cant understand why boobies have grown so much in a a space of about 3 days...is that a sign of preggers?


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi ya B, i did do a test on sat bfn, but af not due til may be wed so who know 
Keep getting sharp pains in my tummy and faint af pain, can feel my heart beat in my whole body, I jus think this is all side effects, not holding out hope

Rees,  my (.Y.) get bigger and bigger though the month, they are really heavy at the mo and can't lay on my front as they hurt. 

well off to walk the dogs so back in about an hour, 

fo


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Good morning ladies,

FO me cyber buddy   how r u today hun?! well done on not doing any more test! Lets hope the craving for S&V crisps are a good sign, stay positive hun    

Bubs good news on the faint positives, looks like ur the lucky lady number 3  

DK good luck with ur  scan today hun, im sure everything will be fine! Stop worrying!!!

Rees good luck when u test hun n make sure u let us know  

 PoDsY hows u stranger?!

Hi Vic & Cat hope ur both alright!  

Well still no news from me   temp dropped again today 2 36.0 like it did on 10dpo so im not sure whats going on. maybe af is on her way   strange thing about the dry lips... ive noticed that aswell  

TK


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Morning everybody.
Just checking in to say hi and hope everybody is feeling  
Got my appt later this week to get Clomid.  Am scared and excited!
I think I'm the oldest on here - 38 today!!! 
Somebody said Clomid isn't much good for ladies over 30 with endemetriosis?  Anybody know about this?
Anyway, hi to everybody and hope to get to know you a bit better over the coming months


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

TK maybe the dry lips is a sign, my are worse than they have been for the past week today just slapped some chapstick on them,  its just pecuiliar as i never get them that all lol 

i am trying not to get my hopses up but it is hard, just prayin this brown cm goes away, normally if i  get any brown it goes straight into af, hmmmm, need to stop thinking lol


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

_*Misty....*_
[fly]
[/fly]

Hope u have a good one!!!

good luck for ur appointment later this week. sorry cant really answer ur question tho x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Bubs when did u get the brown stuff?! would it normally have turned into a full blown af by now?! x I really hope that this is ur month   x

Hmm just wish i could sleep till the weekend to my otd lol x


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey Bubs,

I bet its difficult not to get your hopes up but think   it always helps.

I have decided I am going to test today.   if it'BFN no point in testing again!


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Woo Hoo Rees,

When r u gonna test hun?! lunch break or when u get home?! x


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

i got it yesterday early afternoon, and normally af arrives properly within a couple of hours.   but (TMI) i checked the cm right up by the cervix and it is just brown creamy cm normally i can tell its the "old blood" but its not like that.  it could j ust be the clomid playing games with me lol.

i wanna buy a proper test, but i am only 12dpo and i dunno if its too soon for a shop brought test?


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey TK,

Think I will do it when I get home before I go to aquatone so about 6.30....thanks hun for your positive thoughts, Do you think I am doing the right thing I am cd37 today?


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

Rees jaut sorted out your temp chart  people can see it now


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Dont wanna be a party pooper but i had that last month hun that lasted 2 n a half day thats why i didnt take the clomid  but the good sign for u is the positive pregnancy tests so i really would buy one of those ept hun. Fingers n toes are crossed for ya           

Rees, yes i do think ur doing the right thing _BUT_ if it is a bfn then please dont lose faith! As u have long cycles it might be 2 early so do a test n keep one for a lil bit later on!  u do get that bfp this time tho!!!!! x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

TK hello stranger, how's you, doin ok  i hope

Been for a walk and now have af pains,   I'm the same wish i could just go to sleep and wake up when i can test.

Rees good luck later  

B to you to  

fo


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks FO  

Argh fingers crossed its not AF hun


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

hay FO how was the walk hun?! lets hope af isnt on her way n that its just af type pains that people get in early pregnancy! 

Eeeeew TMI Coming Up!

just went to the loo think af was here but instead it was thick cm 

do u think it's all over coz of the temp drop or do u think that the drop being the same as 10dpo that there is still hope?!  be truthful


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

might give it till fri if i still don't have no af.   my temp hasn'tdropped either TK did yours?

TK so many things can effect temp so don't read into it too much, thick cm is a good sign


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey Tk,

All I know is that thick CM can be a good sign but there again I have had that before AF,sorry hun not sure.

But lots of    for you babes.

Please bring us BFP's Very soon!!


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

I dont know how ur managing holding off lol yep my temp dropped so that fact that urs hasnt is really good! Think this is ur month hun    x

Thanks Rees, lets hope its all good for us ay 

   lol x


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Pritty please bring us bfp's


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

pretty please bring it for all of us!!!    baby dust all round to everybody


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

TMI as well, just had a shower and had a bit of a rumage up there and I to have creamy cm , like lotion  

well i'm going to miss not being able to talk to you lot at work, we going to currys tonight to see what laptops they have in stock

so this is me signing off and i'll be back after 6 to see whats been going on, 
play nicely now girls  

toodle pip
fo


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

I am off to the docs tomorrow Bubs to speak to them and see why I have had no scans.. I need to be scanned this month on next clomid to see exactly when if I am ov..no point in 21 bloods..  they the can help.. 

Where are out BFPS?


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

aww FO gonna miss u hun  lets hope u can get a laptop tonight x try n have a good day @ work hun! strange about the cm floating around, good if u run out of hand cream  

TK x

P.S the hand cream is a _JOKE_!


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Ha ha TK..

TMI..Need to check for CM today...but MASSIVE (.) (.) when woke up Sunday morning!!


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

free boob jobs, no complaints here lol  mine have ballooned and i had to buy some new bras on saturday lol


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Listen 2 this... got Maury on the box n hes doing lie detector results... fair enough but how much proof soes one woman need?!

The woman that was just on had this...

She had blonde hair but finding brown hair on his clothes n down below
condoms had gone missing
he came back with his bits smelling of u know what
n hes always disappearing.....

yet when i came back he was lying she couldnt believe it  

This other woman put a camcorder in the bedroom to catch her man cheating, it worked n now he's trying to say the woman moaning is his wife   x he was right LOL


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

lol i love watching maury lol DP hates it all lol get home from worka nd shove jerry on on living lol.

i'm driving myself crazy keep goin to the loo to check for af lol arrrrgggghhhhhh suspence is killing me lol


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh my god..stupid women....

Yes bubs I agree keep having to buy bras


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Im not to keen on Jerry, some of the shows seem fake  

yes i agree Rees, stupid women! I think i would know if my dp was cheating on me  but thank God got no suspictions of him! trust him with my life  lol x


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

my DP would be too scared! lol chop chop and all that lol


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

what is Maury?


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hiya

Yes I trust my DH too bless him.. 

Hurry up lunch time,going to get test   Ooo may do it at lunch time..But just hate the disapointment of bfn's


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hiya pod I dont know what Maury is either?    But I know Jerry!


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Maury is a chat show host! 

Yes Bubs, chop chop then on a pizza for him  

Rees, roll on lunch time eh?! are u gonna test?! x 

hay PoDsY x


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

I am goning to test at lunch,it's at 1.45 so itll will be within that hour,not had a drink since 12 so should be correct reading you think TK?


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi TK,
Just thinking how I can get away with doing as little as possible today    I'm not normally lazy (quite the opposite), but  I think the grey overcast sky makes me feel a little blurrrrrr 

It looks like I ov'd on CD15 - REALLY early for me! So I am 5dpo today when I thought I was only 3!  Told DH that if we save loads of money for treatment and then don't need it, we can blow it all on baby things, like cots and prams etc LOL  

PoD


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

PoDsY cant u just say u dont feel well or something n get the afternoon off?! 

u ovulated on cd15 n thats early so when do u normally ov?!  

lol sounds like a plan with the savings, gonna need it when baby comes along  

Aaaaarrrrrrggggghhhhh just broke my nail all the way down n now it hurts   x


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Ouch I hate it when that happnens,I bet it hurt!


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

CotS and pramS, hey PoD are you hoping for twins 
are you lookin have IUI? as that is alot cheaper

on toilet watch now fertility friend said my af should be due thursday ish


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Good afternoon ladies...

Blimey i chat and no one wants to talk, i go off and 4pages get said hehe!

Well i went for the scan and its not good news at all  very sad!  

Its not worked! All thats pain for nothing!


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh DK i'm sorry, did they day what the plan is from here, 

a few women come on for their lunch time 

rees did you test?


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi DK,
What exactly did they say? What CD are you again?


TK,
I just hurt my bum!  I was crouching down filing something and then stood up and it really hurts, I could hardly walk on it LOL  Went for a walk to ease it up...hope it wont stop me from aerobics tonight  

I normally ov on CD16 to CD21, more recently, it's been CD18. BUT I always have a 14 day luteal phase, so I know exactly when AF will come/when I can test. It is amazing how every single cycle is completely different....different symptoms, ov on a different day etc....

AF due on the 29th, so temp will drop a couple of days before.  If my temp is still high on the 30th, I'll test.  I only have 1 hpt in the house and I'm saving it for a BFP! 

PoD


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi pod!

Sorry if i seem moody just sees no one want to talk to me and now more than ever i need support!
They couldnt find my left overy but they do always have problems so could comment on that!

My right i have 2 eggs, one 9.4 and the other 10.9 so not good!
The endri lining is only 6 so not good either!

Have been told not to expect it to work this cycle and that i might not even ovulate!

Today is day 13! She has said give it til day 35 if no AF do a test and call her but not to expect anything this cycle! 

Just fill very upset about it all, i knew it wouldnt happen first month but though levels would be higher cause of the pain i been in!

              

Got to up the dose now! Well when AF Comes


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi DK,
I can't understand that at all....she must be assuming a CD14 ovulation!  Surely if you have follies, that's the important thing and they will grow about 2mm per day and will burst when they are mature (~20mm, CD18 to 20 for you).  You could be like me, a slow starter    please don't lose faith, maybe she was just trying to manage your expectations.

Also, clomid seems to have a cummulative effect, so next cycle things may work quicker!  AND she didn't count the ones on the other ovary!

Also, I was up'd to 100mg and I got more follies!

PoD


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

DK, alot of people are at work so you won't get an instant reply although this can be frustrating you will get a response at some point during the day.


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey guys,

Well its a def BFN for me...5th clomis month...Just have to wait for AF now   x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Ahhh sorry Rees hun  
5th time lucky

Where's you DK?  Hope you are ok sweety....  

TK  
FO 
Jenny, Vic, Dilly,    
Mizzlnik, any news?  Temps still high?
Misty  
Hi Harm & Claire, I know you are reading, hope you are feeling OK.

Sorry to all those I've mssed...
PoDdy


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Argh thanks Pod,

Pray for 5th time lucky!!


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi pod 

sorry i went to bed and had a good cry..Until jack come to bed and hugged me bless me and hold me he loved he and how could i stay and mope bless him!

Thank you for your support it means alot to me!    x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

PoDsY PoDsY PoDsY u like flashing dont ya?! Sorry to hear u hurt ur bum lets hope it sorts itself out soon ( ) 

DK im sorry it was bad news at the scan hun, but like PoDsY said it could just be that ur a slow starter. Sorry i cant really be of any help as i know nothing about the scans but sending a big   to u anyway x 

Rees im sorry sorry it was a bfn hun   lets hope its 5th time lucky    

FO not long 2 go b4 u should be back 

TK x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

TK and ALL

i'm home, have missed you all loads, sounds silly but you are all a real life line, my buddies  

had af pains today and not liking going to the lav in case af is looking up at me from the bowl  

i'm on day 28 of my cycle and temp still up 

Rees so sorry you got bfn but not over til old fatty sings  

Tk hows the nail you BIG girl  

Dk don't stress to much the nurse couldn't find my left one at a scan, ya blader can get in the way, also i only have one working F tube so hand in there, you have ya little man to keep you going. take care hun

Pod hows ya ass   

Bub hows you on this dark and wet day   has DP looked at ya cervix yet     

fo


----------



## TracyK (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi ladies

DK - maybe its a bit early yet?  
Rees - sorry you got the BFN,    for next month
    to you all

Had pants day at work, shattered with sore boobs and tummy ache - 3 weeks til back at the clinic so need to lose that 1.5kg between now and then  - not good when I'm stressing and need choccie!

Anyone see Abbyella? Hope she's ok x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

DK ..Mine didn't work for the first few cycles then they upped the dose and it worked really well and got big fat follicles .. to thicken your lining get some selenium extract from somewhere like Holland and Barrett

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/Categories.asp?CID=50&afid=70&safid=Google&scid=4897

My lining also used to be rubbish but taking selenium every day worked a treat ..worked far better than taking brazil nuts ..it is also good for sperm so get dh taking it too 

I remember being devastated when it didn't work the first few cycles and I cried my heart out  but take heart hunny that it often doesn't work first time ..it does have a cumulative effect clomid so it might be more effective next cycle ..so take heart hunny it might just be a matter of hanging in there      

Hope everyone else is ok .. ouch at the poorly nail I hate it when that happens 

Hope the 2ww'ers are not driving themselves too potty and STAND AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS   

   that its not long before you all get your dreams come true    

Cat x

/links


----------



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

hi ya poddy hun how did u know i was reading the post?how r u hunny? xxx


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey Ma Ladies

Had a lovely wk end with DP and chilling out which was just what I needed!! The torment of waiting to test being over is now relief but grrrrrr whilst waiting for AF. Still massive (.)(.)   

pods hope you well and good for you for seeing it through with MP too right  

I have not been offered scans either Bubs and dont really know much about the benefits of them which is prob good otherwise I would be knocking he docs door demanding so its all for temping and poking for me too although not reduced to doing speculum just yet lol. How is that going? you dont think thats causing the brown cm do u? still got everything crossed except my legs for ya love so       

Hi Vic - my understanding of opk's is that you get a positive reading when you get LH surge therefore ovulation occurs within 48 hours of lh surge so one you get that bfp opk bms bms bms  

Rees - sorry about your BFN and long old cycle, I'm waiting for AF too and take my last dose of progesterone tonight so hopefully she will be along in 3- 5 days, My boobies are massive and hurt too and I have spots but thats all. If provera works and AF along soon maybe u should discuss it with your doctor for mext cycle. I tested on day 35 and bfn so atrted taking provera    hope it helps  

Hey TK love and everyone else   

Now I know this is crazy but I keep thinking what if BFN on day 35 was wrong and I am pg and I have taken progesterone then AF dont come and I get BFP, what harm will progesterone have done? This is crazy but its my latest torment!!

feeling better than before wk end though so onwards and upwards   

Dilly x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

feeling a lot more chipper, just bought a new laptop online yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

should arrive on wednesday yoop yoop yoop

so when i test on wednesday and its a bfn i'll have some ting to take my mind off it.

off to bed soon as my legs are aching

take care all

FO


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Good morning ladies!

Hope your all well and any one testing hope its the positive result for you!

I have started to do my temp just to get to know my body better and see the rises! Mine this morning is 35.5 that seems very low! Is that normal?

Katie x


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

Good Morning Ladies 

how are we all today?

my brown cm has now stopped and i am as dry as a wrinkly prune (sorry TMI) lol still got my positives on my tests but i am worried if i take a digital it will all be over, just too frightened to do a proper test lol
temp still up it was a little lower this morning but i think i had been semi contious from 6 am lol and i take it around 7-7.15.

hey FO, TK ,PoD, Rees and anyone i have missed 

DK, everybodys basal temp is different,  TK's is around 35.0 before ov, where as i stay in the 36.0's


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

you all fallen asleep this morning lol   hope your all ok


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

morning all

Dk as bub said all temps are different, mine is 36.4 normal then going up to 37.0 so don't worry, its good that you have started as it really helps to know what ya body is doing.

Bub glad to hear spotting has gone,  

I was worried this am as i took my temp at 4 this am and it was down to 36.7 but went back to sleep and took it when i woke up at 8 and its 37.0  feeling shakey today and feel that if i cough i'll be sick, have lump of gunk in the back of my throat  

Ooooooooooo last night my nips looked really odd, sticking out loads and the ends looked red and sore
now they are very erect and sides are dark and very ends are a pale pink with red bits, feel v sensative 

god i wish this was all over and i knew what was going on, test tmw am  

fo


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Girls - can anyone help me with some advice?  

I was wondering whether you have any tips for fitting in BMS into very busy life?  Not too much of a problem for me but for my DH - how can I get him to find the time without going mental at him because it is stressing me out now?

Here is his schedule - Mon - gym 2 hours, Tues squash then band practice, Wed gym 2 hours, Thurs - possibly ok but must go to the supermarket some time and I have my reflexology appt after work, Friday - I was supposed to be going out with work but might have to can that now plus he is usually at gym for 2 hours, Saturday - DH is working all day and he's quite stressed about it, Sunday - he's going mountain biking with a friend and can't really let him down but will be exhausted by the end of the day.  Week after it all starts again.

Girls what should I do to sort this?

Really would appreciate your help/tips because don't want to do any damage to my relationship,

Thanks
Jenny
xx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Jen i think you need to sit him down and talk.

He has to realise that you are going though a lot by taking these drugs and he has to make time, 
we always did it once in bed even if we where half asleep and then i would stay in bed and keep the little swimmers inside til the am.

we made it a bit of a joke in the end and laugh a lot about HAVING to do IT.
you much talk about this and make him under stand as these drugs aren't a joke to take and can make you v ill.

My dh has been forgetting to take his vit C and zinc so i had to have words, explained that i'm not going though all this for his swimmers to not be up to speed to get to my egg, one small tab can't been that hard to take, he got the message bless him.

good luck hun  

fo


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

wakey wakey girls,

Bubs good news that the spotting has stopped, do a test then u'll know one way or another... even tho we know what it wll be *bfp*  

FO good news about the laptop hun & well done for not testing again... lets hope it's paid off  

DK dont worry about ur temp hun, as the others have said everyone is different n it will help u get in tune with ur body  

Jen fo has already given u the best advice, u need to talk 2 him n he needs to take time out for u! ttc is a 2 way street as we cant do it on our own n if he is serious he will take the time out! good luck  

well still no news from me, havent bothered testing as my temp was 36.0 again today n have been getting on n off aaf type ''cramps'' for the last 3 days so think its over for this month n back on the good ol clomid for 6th time lucky maybe   x
TK x


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

just noticed a comment from dilly,  i haven't even recieved speculum yet lol 

i am still getting crampy type pains and got this really weird pressure sensation jusy above my belly button which is making me feel queasy :-(    i think i will be buying a test later and building up some pee for an evening test 

my boobs aren't so sore now they feel more like they are bruised, face is clearing up finally lol 

i did some internet reserch about those cheapy ebay test and apparently they don't come up dark, my lines are def pink and noticable, so i won't be satisfied till i test with the words lol 

i am still skeptical just in case as i don't want to get excited if its not real :-s


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

OOoo look at you with ya flash smiley 

must walk dogs so be back in a bit

fo


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Bubs i think its safe to get ya hopes up n do a test lol as they say a line is a line and its not very often u get a false positive   be brave n test n make sure u make it official with us  

Have fun with the dogs FO hun  

well i have got some news now... think it is officially over for me now. Noticed some pinky reddy spotting when i wiped (sorry tmi) on the same day as last months funny ''bleed'' so i dont think its a coincidence more like its over for another month   x


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

aww tk, lets hops its just a glitch,  did you take your clomid this month?


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

nope no clomid this month as cons told me not 2 coz of that weird 2 day ''bleed'' so taking my last lot of clomid this month x

just feel so  in myself and now this. I dont know how much more i can take! u'd think it would get easier but it doesnt x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

ok just thought of something....

if i have another weird ''bleed'' do i take clomid or wait yet another month to see if i have a proper bleed?! i read somewhere that u should take clomid as normal even if u have a one day bleed... is that right?! x


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

i know what you mean to a degree, i can't understand fully because i haven't been through as much yet, but i know i get upset because i can't be a mum or have a family and its frustrating that some people find it all so easy 

i took my test to my mums last night (she had not probs had 4 kids by 25) and she said its probably negative because the test line isn't as dark as the control line, and i was so angry at her because she knows nothing of how it feels to be in limbo over all this. her ignorance P***es me off to be honest.  i tried to show her my taking charge book and she said well if it was me i couldn't be bothered will all that,   well its not her that has to go through all the heartache. 

sorry to rant, 

anyways, maybe your little bleed may stop as its not over till its here proper and even then you should test just to be safe before starting more clomid 

big hugs to all you ladies feeling down, and you shouldn't be feeling down about your testing keep positive even though it is hard 

bubxx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

aww Bubs   that wasnt nice of ur mum (sorry to say) lets hope it does turn into that bfp n prove her wrong but even if it is a neg (  its not) she should have been a bit more supportive! 

My mum n sister are a bit like that, really insensitive. I havent spoken to my sister in 3 years coz shes the type that thinks she better then the rest of us kinda thing n i have no time for people like that, family or not! my mum knows about the tx but all she seems to talk about is whos pg down where i use to live....like i really need to know 100  odd miles away   x

Anyway on a lighter note... Bubs are u testing tonight?!


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

yeah they have a habit of rubbing it in yet, unfortuneatly i have 4 sisters all with children and all i get when i see them is "pregnant yet"  oh yeah and i had the famous line "i only have to look at a willy and i get pregnant" 
arrrrrrrgggggghhhhhh insesitive b**ches
my dad is more supportive, and like i said to my mum if i didn't have the HCG in my urine the other line most likely wouldn't show. 

Dad has already volunteered babysitting lol not as if i would leave my baby, he is really excited and wants a grandchild he can call his own, as my sisters are not his children. 

DP's parents don't know we are trying, they are a bit toffee nosed and will give us the thrid degree lol

of they joys of family a!


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Good morning everyone,

Hiya TK,Bubs,Pod,Jen and anyone i have missed!

Am off to the docs at 5 today to ask about scanning etc

Bubs I still think a faint positive is a BFP,isnt it? are you testing tonight.?


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

more than likely i will rees i can take the suspense no more but i am worried my dream will be over if it  says not pregnant


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

well thats it, if there was no HCG then it would be like u said... a bfn! but its not so good luck to ya   u get that bfp confirmed real soon! Bite the bullet hun! x 

With the family i have got to the stage where i dont tell them anything about the tx now, i've got my v dp that i can turn when im feeling really pants about it all n atleast he's got a better understanding of how i feel n what im going through, even tho he has kids of his own i dont think he can fully understand the infertile side of things if that makes sense but he understands emotionally and says the sweetest things like...''its not just u who suffers with not being able to have kids, dont u think i feel it wanting one with u?!'' bless him  x


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

I know babes it s horrible isnt it.I was so gutted yesterday mine was BFN  But you just never know and the only way to find out is to test hun


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

oops sorry Rees missed ya post hun! how r u today?!

good luck with the docs x


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey TK,Thanks hunn

I am going to discuss it all with the docs and ask then why have i has NO sacns a whole year of trying etc!!


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

This woman on the tv is pregnant, taking heroin, prostiting n doesnt know who the babys dad is and already has one daughter living with her mum... doesnt it make u sick.. women how have to the precious thing growing inside them n causing so much harm by taking heroin   why cant that be us with the baby inside?! women who really want a baby n would cause NO HARM to our unborn child  

Rees i really hope they start scanning ya n hopefully u'll get a better idea of whats going on x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Back from walk, muddy dogs, just bent down to dry them and when i got up , what a head ruch, felt like vertigo and was nearly sick.

this is either a good sign or my body is gettting ready for af 
no sharp pains today

today is going to be a long day,
still don't believe it will ever happen for me, 

good luck today Rees

as for familys, my mum is in oz at the mo with my perfect older sister and her perfect 2 children, Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
hard to talk to my mum as she can't even say the word period with out going red   she's old skool
won't go into the sister thing as i'll be here all day.

soz can't chat much as running late and need shower and eat and off to work at 1.

fo


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Good morning/afternoon ladies!

How are we all this morning! XX


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hay FO seems like all of us have family issues lol x Make sure u take it easy today at work hun x really hope all of ur signs are good signs hun. Try n stay positive     x

Hay DK how u doing hun?! x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey TK, im not to bad thanks, had half hour crying(not sure why)but am ok i guess!

How are you?x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

aww bless ya hun, i think u can put the crying down to the clomid as it can have some strange effects of ya and ur body.

Is this ur first month on clomid?!

Im ok thanks, feeling a bit  but hanging in there lol x


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hiya girls,

Thanks for wishing me luck at the docs   

Sorry I am not replying to all posts yet just very busy at work this week as on my own!!


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

bye bye all, back about 6

 TK   much love and hugs lovely lady

toodle pip to all

FO


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

good luck rees, hope it all goes well   

TK i know exactly what you mean, a couple of my sisters have no time for their kids and it breaks my heart :-( 

take it easy FO 

xx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

well Bubs im sure our time will come soon (some sooner then others  )

Where is everyone 2day?! x


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

dunno they have all disappeared lol its up to us to keep it going TK,  i have instructed DP to get a pk of two digital clear blues on the way home tonight


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes TK this is my first month on clomid and it has not worked so the nurse said yesterday  

Bubs good luck with the test keep us posted wont you! When is/was your AF due??   for you!


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

woo hoo so u gonna test tonight then bubs?! Good luck if u do! 

DK it may not always work on the first cycle hun so dont give up hope just yet   do u know if u ovulated on it or not?! x 

Looks like it is officially over for me this month, ive got the worst belly ache i think ive ever had n just went to the loo n there's light red blood (sorry tmi) so... ding ding round 6 here i come!!!    x


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

yep will test tonight, aaaarrrrrgggggghhhhhh i am so scared :-(

Dk not sure when af is due, will be 14 dpo tomorrow, and before clomid i didn't have a regular cycle


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

TK : Nurse said my lining is 6.5...

Couldnt see my left side(this is the side i have had most pain) 

right side no pain, 2 eggs, 1, 9.7 and the other 10.9 

If i have thickened lining and at least 2 eggs that can be seen we can understand y she said its not worked!

She reckons i wont ovulate! I dont know, thought about doing Ov tests! 

Started to do my temp now to see how my body is working! 35.5 this morning!

Bubs Fingers crossed for you,   its BFP for you! How many days in the cycle are you?


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

make sure u let us know Bubs x Keeping everything crossed for ya   x

Hay DK sorry hun i dont know anything about the measurements as i have never been scanned for anything x 
It's a good thing that u have started to chart ur temp as this really will help u get to know ur body x Are u charting on the other ff site?! x


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

i am on cd33, 13 dpo  ;-)


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello All,
Ahhh DK, you still a bit down sweety?   Taking a look at your temps will be a good indicator of whether it's worked or not and like Cat says, it's a cummulative effect.  

Hi TK,  
Sorry it looks like AF is here    If I was you, if you get more red/bleeding, do a hpt and then if negative, start clomid again, as it sounds like it is giving you lighter periods.  Actually, I send that advice to everyone. Do a hpt when AF arrives just to double check that you will be ok to take the clomid.

Hey Bubs,
I was really upset by what your mum said to you, I just wanted to hug you   it is strange how people can be so involved with themselves that they don't think to think of how others feel.  I'm glad your dad is compensating though, he sounds really excited! I am really lucky, my mum just knows what and when to say it and in fact the reason I haven't told anyone else in my family is because I don't want any sympathy or them feeling guilty.

Having said that, I do have a weird sister! She hasn't spoken to me since I went on holiday and even put the phone down on me and I have yet to find out why! Maybe she disn't get her birthday card on time....I sent it before we went, but I just went to post something else to her and got told I'd got the post code wrong - whoops!  Oh well, anyone who can hold that kind of grudge is hurting themselves more than me    Plus, I have more important things to worry about  

I'm working from home this afternoon, as I just went for my CD21 progesterone. Hope it's high, as it's 6dpo.  I'll be here all afternoon!

PoD


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey Pod thanks for understanding,  
i find it so frustrating.  one of my sisters had the same problem as me and took clomid, was no use and she fell naturally after but even she doesn't seem to care.  its like i am lepper in my family.
i am just pleased i have my dp and very supportive friends 
                  
Fingers crossed for your results, i am still waiting for our SA and my bloods lol its taking ages lol


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, weird isn't it....my SIL had PCOS, but fell naturally before taking clomid.  She seems to assume she is the only person in the world with that problem and is always asking us when we will be having children - you would have thought she might be a bit more sensitive!  

Maybe your sister is just confident it will work for you!  

Well, another friend is UTD! Although I am really happy for him, he is such a nice guy it is hard to feel jealous.  However, they decided to have babies, then the same cycle she got a BFP   there must be something seriously wrong with me.....how does anyone get UTD

I'm convinced there is a secret that we haven't been told...I hope we're using the right hole  

PoD


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

lol that made me giggle, ikkle poo babies lol


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

just had a thought maybe my psychic reading was right, she told me not to worry about conceiving as pregnancy surrounds me, (oooo) lol  who knows like i sadi not gonna get my hopes up just in case xxx


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA Pregnancy surrounds me too - everyone else is UTD!!!
LOL 

Have you nagged your Dr's surgery for the results?  A copy gets sent there too I think.

Hey, TK, your temp is still high.....and it hasn't dropped below the coverline.....It aint over yet hun  
PoD


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

hello again girlies 

Just thought id pop in quickly n see whats new (well actually to see if that bfp had been confirmed yet... Bubs  )

 PoDsY, jows u today hun?! fingers crossed for ur blood results x Yes it does seem that everyone except us is UTD, ur post made me laugh earlier   x 

Lets not get started on snotty sister's i'd be here all day lol x 

Im affraid it is all over even tho my temp hasnt dropped below the coverline... not only have i got the  fresh blood but ive got the belly ache that comes with it   i did do a test just be sure before starting the clomid again n 2 no surprise it was a bfn so round 6 here we come lol x 

TK x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

P.S for the reggae ladies in here (FO & Bubs) 

Tune worth trying to find is John Legend ft Estelle ~ No Other Love x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Good evening ladies....

How are we all.....

Just been shopping with dh and jack! My god aint the price of everything gone up!!!!!!!! 

Bubs hows the Testing going?? BFP

TK sorry to hear you AF come and no joy this month for you!           for next month! Or dec a xmas present(BFP)would be nice! x


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

ladies i did the test...................................    

it says pregnant 2-3  which according to the chart the doctors will say 4-5 weeks


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

OMG BUBs thats brill HUGE CONGRATS

Make sure you ring the docs tomrow to book in!

Congrats again to you and DP


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Excellent news Bubs, so happy for you - well done! How exciting....what's the next step?  I've never thought what happens after the BFP!!!  Do you call the clinic and go and see you Dr

TK,
At least you know you can take the clomid tomoz hun, sorry it wasn't to be this month.

PoD


----------



## sweetums (Jul 16, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS BUBS!!!!!!!!      that's fantastic news!!!  I'm so pleased for you!

Sorry... have been lurking a bit since got my BFP (still sinking in), but having been keeping track of all the forth-coming tests.

Thought you might be when you said about dry mouth - I've been drinking LOADS of water!!!

I'm totally made up for you.

TK - I'm so sorry it wasn't your month      for round 6!

FO -        for tomorrow!

And     for everyone else too 

Tums xxx


----------



## Hope34 (Sep 23, 2008)

Well done Bubs! That is so exciting.  Now look after yourself well and send positive thoughts to the bean!!

Hi everyone who is not (yet) in the family way.  I went for my first scan of the cycle and there were two follicles (yey) at 10mm by12mm.  Back tomorrow morning to see what they are doing.  I am on day 12 (is cd cycle day??) and normally have to wait till about day 21 to ovulate so this is quite exciting.  

Sending happy thoughts to anyone who is feeling down. Mwah x


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

to behonest it don't seem real lol  spoke to a couple of my sisters who said ring doctors, but i thought i would ring consults sec to see what she says, i thought they might offer me a 6 week scan when i get that far to see how it  all is and see  how many on board. 

i feel sorta down tho as i'd like us all to have good news, its not easy hearing someone has a bfp when you have longed for one


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Bubkins that is fantastic hunny so pleased for you ...heres to a happy and healthy 9 months   

[fly]   [/fly]

Big  for anyone with a BFN this cycle ..but remember next cycle it could be a  so              for your next cycles 

Big  to everyone not on treatment this cycle 

                    

Cat x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

See DK, Hope has 10mm follies, just like you! Keep positive all.
Nice one Hope, have a word with DK will you?  She thinks it's all over  

Hiya Sweetums - hope you're looking after yourself!

Bubs,
Enjoy this, none of us would want you to feel down for us, we'll all be following you soon    You have given me hope! Going from no ov to pg WOOOOHOOOOOOOO!!!!
PoD


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Bubkin be happy hunny ..   

Cat x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Bub dev ring your con tomorow and your gp as he/she will sort out midwife care!

You will more than likely get 6week scan offered to see how many there is due to having fertily drugs!

Thats really sweet of you to say bubs but its lovely to hear one of your FF friends have the good news they been longing for! and i dont know if i can speak for iother people but gives me hope that clomid can work for us to  Thank you!


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Wooooo Hoooo Congratulations Bubs         

I am sooooooo pleased for u... now go n show ur mum that hun n be proud! U so deserve that n that comment u made was really sweet but we dont want to hear that ur down for us, i think i can speak for the rest of the ''family'' that we all want u to enjoy this experiance so heres to a happy healthy 9 months  We'll be following soon  

TK x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Pod, 

i know i read that and had a little smile as the nurse said that i have 2, one nearly 10 and one 10.9mm so not to bad news to guess and couldnt see the left and thats the painful side today my god i have been in awful pain on the left! Could have some good ones on there! And hope said she could ov about day 21 and im only on day 14 so mine could grow big enough by that time  

Thank you hope for lightening up my day


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

hay Tums how r u hun?! hope ur looking after urself! x 

question for u girlies with the BFP's with the help of clomid.... what doesage were u on?! 

thinking of only taking 50mg this month... what do u think?! x


----------



## Hope34 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi Dk! It sounds like we are at similar stages.  I didn't ovulate till day 21 last month - I have a long cycle though anyway- and that was on 50mg. It might just take longer than the average person.  x


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you so much for all your support girlies  
  means the world to me   

i will still be here being nosey and trying to help  

Tk i was on 50mg taken days 2-6

Bubsxx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

OMG that is the most amazing news Bub

I've got goose bumps   I'm so so happy for you  .

how do you feel whats it like to know ya pg, holy s**t ya having a baby  

thats made my night



TK all my love and hugs hun,   well will i be in your boat or Bub's, no signs of af yet but could be 2 days or more to go yet.

fo


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey FO my biggest symptom was the dry lips i just never get it, its weird it just don't seem real i suppose it won't till it kicks which will be some time away lol.

i really hope i'll get a 6 week scan


----------



## strawberryjam (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi, Would anyone mind if I joined in? I am on my 3rd cycle of clomid but my first at 100mg. I have just had a short break from ttc whilst having a tube removed, am back on clomid for 6 months, hoping that now the hydro has been removed we may conceive. 

I am only on CD 7 and felt pretty grotty so far with a headache, flushes and evil mood swings! hoping it does the trick though. I am not being scanned although I may ask for a scan later if nothing after 3 months, I want to see what happens to my cycles with regards to length, I am having bloods done though.

Speak soon
x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

aww bless ya Bubs x when u talk 2 ur cons ask them for a scan hun... 

Yay FO how r u doing hun?! lets hope ur in the same boat as Bubs ay?!  

hay Jam, how r u hun?! clomid can have those nasty side effects but it will all be worth it. sending  ur way x


----------



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

hi bubs hunny just wanted to say congrats on ur news hunny xxx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

hay harm how u doing hun?! x


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks Harm,  how are you doing?  x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi tk i'm doing ok, have really snotty thoat which doesn't help, feeling a bit bloated tonight 
laptop now coming thurs, can't wait.

Bub bet you don't sleep much tonight  

Hi ya Harm hope ya doing ok  

welcome Jam  

fo


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

dunno still tryin not to get my hopes up, so much could still go wrong, lookin forward to a tepid bath


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi RaspberryJam, ok if I call you JAM?
Have you tried charting?  You can get to know your cycle a bit better.  I can PM you a rough guide if you like.
PoDdy


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

did any 1 read my post back on page 6 if your display is most recent first??!!

Bubs I told ya I had a feeling 
CONGRATULATIONS I AM REALLY HAPPY FOR YOU AND THINK YOU DESERVE IT AS MUCH AS ANY 1 ON HERE SO DONT U DARE FEEL BAD
  

HEY ALL
Hope you well and welcome Jam, I;m noy much happier unfortunatly and no AF yet!!!


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

your turn next fo


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

Bubs

Did you do your opk's at same time every day? what time of day?

cheers love!!


----------



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

not good ladies but i dont want to dampen things love u all lots xxx


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Girls

Bubs - fantastic news congratulations, really pleased for you,    

this is great news, who'll be next?

Raspberry jam - I'm on cd8 today so think we're around the same time

Harm -   don't know what to say but still thinking about you

Hi FO, TK, Poddy   

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Good morning ladies! 

How are we all?? 

Bubs how are you this morning sunk in yet hehe! Make sure you ring your GP and Con this morning!

Pod, Rees, Jam, Jenny, FO, TK, And anyone else i missed!   HI!  

x


----------



## sweetums (Jul 16, 2008)

Morning everyone... 

Hey TK, Pod, thanks for asking after me.  I'm doing really well thanks.  Sleeping better now - didn't sleep a wink first few nights for excitement!  All the parents told, and that's it for now till another couple of weeks when we'll do brothers & sisters etc.  Settling into my caffine free, alcohol free, etc etc free life!  Loving it!  Starting to feel a little sick, but loving that too as it makes it feel real (remind of that in couple of weeks lol).

I was 50mg 2-5.  You might find that enough TK - cos you'll be sort of topping up won't you?

Keeping my fingers very tightly crossed for anoth BFP today!

Bubs... how are you doing?  I bet it totally hasn't sunk in yet!

Hi everyone else, hope you're all doing well


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi DKJG,

How are you?

Not feeling great today myself all the stress has shown up in some lovely eczema on my face and now sat at work feeling crap, (have put some make up on to cover it up but its not really worked) also haven't been sleeping either so feel rubbish,

This better work soon so that all this is worth it.  On the good side go for reflexology tomorrow so hopefully that will make me relax and the eczema will go.

Did sort out DH for now so less stress about all that.

Bubs/Sweetums- please keep us up to date because we need some inspiration to keep us going,

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Bubs, that is amazing news!!! Congratulations    

How are you feeling this morning?

I think I'll need to take this charting more seriously when I start Clomid.  Can anybody give me any advice?  I bought a thermometer about 6 months ago... used it for about a week and then kind of got bored  

I have no idea what is happening in my cycle, and it is driving me  

Anyways, helloooo to everybody x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Morning all

well i've been really good and NOT tested today, soz to keep you hanging on but we had a chat last night and if no signs of AF by friday i'll do test, even got dh to hide my pg test so i couldn't do it in the day.

temp went down a bit today but i didn't hav a full nights sleep up at 12.30, 2 and 4 for a wee  
and had a very small glass of wine last night as a girl friend come round.

feeling v tired today so soz for no personals

fo


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Bubs congrats to you hun


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

hey ladies!  i am still here been really busy at work this morning lol 

Thanks again for all the congratulations  means alot to me 

Dilly, with my OPK's i only tested when i saw a dip in my temp which was the lowest it  had been, but i made a vow to do it at least once a day from about CD10 as i didn't know if or when i would ovulate.  i mean don't get me wrong i didn't always fancy it but its probably the hormone that  mad me like that   but just do it anyway.

it proves you don't need an orgasm to get there 

Fo i think that is a good idea 

hey TK, PoD Rees, DK, Misty
and anyone i have forgotten 

hope all is well xxx


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Good morning to you all ladies..

How are we?

I feel tired today and have slight headache,day 39 of cycle still no sign of the old bag!

The docter said last night that she could not believe my hospital have not scanned me for the whole 12 months and my cycles are still very long,all this time I could be ovulating but having sex the totally wrong times,what a waste of time,she is now reffering us to Reading hospital near where I live so I can be scanned to find out exactly whats going on and be monitored through my cycles but the only thing is not sure how long I have to wait for an appoinment hopefully as I am already doing fertility drugs it will be sooner rarther than later.But I still need to carry on with my Met and clomis on next cycle thats is AF ever comes!!!So maybe we will finally get there!! 

I do think its def a BFN for us this month though


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Good morning all,

Hay mummy i mean Bubs lol how r u this morning hun?! get much sleep?! x 

 FO how r u hun?! well done for holding out testing, lets hope we're celebrating ur news next 

Misty ~ hope ur alright hun! here's a link explaining charting etc hun ... http://www.storknet.com/cubbies/preconception/bbt.htm good luck x

Jenny ~ sorry u've got a bad spell of eczema, lets hope the reflex sorts it out x

Rees ~ good news about the doc referring ya. I dont think u'll be waiting long for an appointment x

 PoDsY, how r u?!

Hi DK, hope ur alright! x

/links


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

Rees  and anyone else who is not temp charting,  you really should do this,  it will increase your awareness as to what is happening and will show you when yo have sex,  it really helped me as if it wasn't for my temp chart i would have realised i didn't ov till day 19 :-0 

its worth that 60 seconds when you wake up to take it xx

I was so tired TK i flaked out lol still not real yet, but i have doctors next week, they don't do pee tests or bloods no more they just take your home preg test as correct :-s
i am gonna try and push for a 6 week scan so i can make sure its all ok and not attached to a tube or something. and to check to see if i have popped twins :-s lol  getting a few different pains and twinges down there so just wanna check


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Argh thanks Bubs,I am going to chart when my next cycle starts as there is no point at the moment is there! 
I am happy for you Bubs!! 

Praying for more BFP's


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

rees you will still see a dip just before af arrives  

I am praying that there are more bfp's


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

I did it today it was 36.9 I thought that was a bit higher as about 3 days ago when I remebered to take it,it was 35.7...Hmm 

Maybe I will hang a reminder on my bedroom wall to take it!


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

its all for the greater good remember


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

aww bless ya bubs, would u like twins?! i would love to have twins.... saves me all this heartache 2 years later when we try for a bro/sis even tho we proberly would try again anyway lol x U n ur dp must be over the moon. Have u told ya mum n dad?! 

U better not run out on us now  

Rees i back what bubs said... charting is really worth doing as u get in tune with ur body! 

Well after a lil talk with dp last night we have decided 2 try n get an appointment with my cons as theres something we think he should know n hopefully come the new year we wont be put on more clomid for the next 6 months lol x and we have decided that seen as most of u have fallen on 50mg we'll cut it down n have 2 months left   but the cons wont know that   x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi ya

soz not v chatty, had so little sleep last night that i feel like poo,
Eyes are really tired.

today feels like a long day.

just want it over with so i can get on with my life, In my heart i know its a bfn  

 to all

fo


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi TK,

Yes thats a good idea hun about your clomid... 

I think I will def chart from now then,I MUSt remember!! 

Me and dh thought maybe if we try and have sex every two days or every 3 days on next cycle of 150mg as still may not have scans,that will give us a good chance for BFP!! Although when I woke up this morning a thought came into my head for some reason,that next cycle is our bfp..how strange..!


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thats good that ur thinking positive Rees    

I told dp that we are having bms every single day lol if that doesnt work nothing will  

hay FO hun sorry to hear ur feeling poo hun, are u working today?! if not why dont u go n lie down x 

bubs got a question for ya that i dont think has been asked... is ur cervix blue?!  joke! na on a serious note.... what if anything did u do different?! brazil nuts etc etc x


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

i know i shouldn't promote this but i think it helped me peeing on my ebay pee sticks, as it saves feeling so negative. 
i honestly didn't think i would get this far yet, just have lots of sex all through your cycle 

TK twins would be cool, but i am worried about premature labour and all the other concerns that go with twins :-s
but i agrre it saves going through all the heart ache again but there is nothing to say that after a pregnancy it won't right itself 

rees do it as much as you can in the words or robert winstone,  if you are very acidic inside the wigglers won't stay alive for as long   apparent dp/dh's can have 40 ejactulations before they need to rest a day or so to build them back up.  if you dh has a male factor then it  still would be worth it once a day if you do it every eveing 

TK could you see my bms on the chart?


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh holly jesus now i'm confused.

being weak i just hunted for the og test, dh crap at hiding stuff.

just did the test and there is the thinnest fainttest line and some little dots, I think, never had any thing before so not sure if i'm just seeing things, its a clear blue test.

I'M GOING MENTAL    now i keep looking at it i think i can't see it, Helppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

fo


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

40 ejaculations ay?! so dp should be able to go most of my cycle day & night hmmmm.....   lol
gonna invest in some ebay pee sticks   

yep bubs can see ur bms on ur chart   

FO have u tested then?! whats the result?! quick quick lol x


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey FO..Did you just test now hun?

Well gonns have to let dh know hes meeting me for lunch,and its lots of sex coming up next cycle!

Please bring up BFP's    Must try to have lots of positive thoughts


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

well FO.... are we celebrating another


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

Fo what test are you using?    my first one was so faint i thought i was imagining it @ 10 dpo


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh god TK i don't know, i've tested and there was a faint very line line now i think i'm just going mad,

going to get aonther test later so dh doesn't know i was weak and i'll do one again tmw am.

just compared it ti the one in the bin i did on sat and defo not even a hint on thar one, 

this one as about 5 little dots above the neg line just to the left of the middle, 

Got to go to work now so will keep looking at it til later and come back to you all.

bub, clear blue

fo


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Woooooo Hooooooo a faint line can only mean good news hun   x lets us know hun but as they say ''a line is a line''  x x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

i hope so TK  

feel silly that i tested now, off to work so will defo be back asap to keep you updated, 

fo


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Wow, FO!  That's definitely sounding like it could be good news    
Especially as you have been having strange s&v cravings and dizzy spells. 

Topkat - thank you so much for that link.  You and Bubkin are so right about the importance of temp charting.  Will start next cycle.  

Wow, I've only been joining in here for a few days, and one cofirmed BFP and another looks likely.  Can somebody make it 3?

You girls are all fabulous.  Forget twins, I want triplets


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

i did the same fo and here i am ....... its looking promising   

i went home on the firday and did one after i got the morning one out of the bin and saw a line, and a very very faint line came up, so i kept testing every day, but my 20 tests were only £3.00 so it didn't hurt. 
everybodys hormones are diff and the HCG trebles every 3 days, which i found out last night as i done the digital and a ebay one at the same time,  the ebay one has a darker line now but still not as dark as the control line  

looking good!!! 

Misty its all about understanding your body and knowing what is going on in there


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

well keeping my fingers n toes crossed for ya hun x    

Misty no probs about the link hun x hope ur alright x 

Bubs have we had 2 or 3 bfp's in here this month... u & tums but wasnt there someone else?! x


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

i thought that too, but i can't see it??


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

cheapy pee sticks i brought :

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140261684291&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004

£3.79 for 20

/links


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hiya FO It does look very promising for you hun  

TK I was thinking there has been 3 BFP already this month aswell,but not sure who!! 

Oh my the sides of my boobs hurt a bit today,it could be af....


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Im pretty sure there was 3 this month but cant remember who it was x 

thanks for that link Bubs, just ordered some lol x are u gonna put a pregnancy ticker up?! x


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Its so hard not to test sometimes isnt it TK as you always think theres still hope itf no af arrives!


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for the link Bubkin. I've been buying the exact same tests from Zoom Baby http://www.zoombaby.co.uk/pregnancy-tests.html . They charged me £14.95 for those same tests (the extra sensitive ones) AND £2.99 postage, grrrrrrrr 
I'm going to save so much money now, so thank you 
I thought you had to dip those in room temp wee wee, rather than just peeing straight on them? They are a bit of a pain to be honest - would much prefer to wee straight onto the strip.
3 Clomid babies this month? I can't wait to get my hands on those pills 

/links


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi girls

Oh dear my day has gone from bad to worse - couldn't keep it together at work so have had to come home kept getting myself upset over nothing.  FO - think I know how you have been feeling now.

Don't really know what to do but hoping its just that I am having a panic about my next appointment tomorrow and then maybe I'll get a bit more sane again - does anyone else get really anxious about appointments?   really hope that there is a follicle developing and that its on my good tube side.

Hope this gets easier after the first go don't think I can take 6 months of this,

FO - does sound really good for you as well, hope you can test again soon and will be BFP I'm sure.

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hi Jenny
Sorry to hear that you are having a stressful day.  I'm a bit behind you in treatment, not started the Clomid yet, so I'm afraid I can't offer any words of advice.  I just want you to know that I understand how you feel, it is scary and sometimes the 'not knowing' is worse that knowing what is going on. 
Try to take it easy this afternoon.  We're right behind you, no matter what happens


----------



## TracyK (Dec 18, 2007)

Quick hello to say congratulations Bubs x


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

thanks tracy K  

Misty i have a tumbler in the bath room for pee pee lol and i wee in that and dunk the strip in,  the packet doesn't say about it being room temp.  i think you have to dip them as the tips are not as absorbant 

TK where can i get a ticker?  is it worth me leaving my temp chart up for you guys to refer to


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Bubs Lilypie.com do some really cute tickers x 

Jenny ~ sorry to hear ur not feeling yaself hun  

hay Misty & Tracy hope ur alright x 

/links


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh dear girls, Not hat great today,sore boobies and hot flushes,mega hot  
and cant stop yawning either! 

Hiya Jenny,

Sorry you not feeling great either hun!


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi ladies....

Hope your all well and having a nice day!

Sorry i have been quiet today really not feeling myself, Very weepy, keep crying, very shakey and have pins and needles in my hands!

Have extreme pain in my left side and top of my left leg  

 for everyone!

PS: Love the tickers BUBS!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

New home this way girls
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=163836.0

PS let me know when you feel ready to have you names on the BFP list


----------

